# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Оставил тело...

## Вишну-рата дас

В Германии оставил тело Шриман прабху, на фото слева. В свое время очень, очень много сделавший для программы "Пища Жизни" в Сухуме, Чечне, Цхинвали. Хороший был человек.

 Пища жизни в Цхинвали http://nama-hatta.narod.ru/news/articles/20080511.html
 В Чечне  http://video.yandex.ru/users/sulo-cana/view/1261/

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

Какая печальная новость...  :sed:  Он был настоящим героем, поистине махаратхой. Светлая память.

----------


## Rustam

Харе Кришна ! Светлая память

На самом деле, смотришь вот эти отзывы о Пище Жизни в Чечне, которые оставили люди... и приходить понимание насколько это большая ответсвенность, даже просто называться преданным.

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Шриман прабху в Германии, фото с его форума по астрологии http://www.kvasha.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=82159
Очень показательны отзывы людей невайшнавов, прославляющих его качества преданного

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Встреча преданных, посвященная уходу Шримана прабху (катха, ягья), состоится в понедельник в 14.00 в храме на Динамо в алтарной комнате. Пожалуйста приносите фрукты и цветы.

ваши слуги

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

А что с ним случилось, если не секрет? Болезнь?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Воможно диабет, по ссылке на их форуме почитал

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Вчера вечером в 16.30 оставила тело матаджи Раса Гамья. В течении многих лет она проповедовала заключенным через программу "Оазис 108", занималась "Книгой-почтой". Сегодня ее уже кремировали. Ушла в очень хорошем состоянии. Преданные пели киртан, на лбу у нее восседали две Говардхана-шилы. Джай Вайшнав-Тхакур!

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Дорогие преданные!

21 ноября 2011 в 12:45 после долгой болезни ушла из жизни замечательная преданная - матаджи Нанда-грама-махи-двара. Она присоединилась к движению Сознания Кришны в бурные 90-е. Основным ее служением в течении долгого времени было распространение книг Шрилы Прабхупады. На улицах Москвы и Санкт Питербурга, на "выездной санкиртане" она распространяла тысячи книг о Кришне! В течении долгого времени она входила в число ведущих распространителей по России и всему миру. 

Сейчас в ИСККОН тоже существует такое понятие как выездная санкиртана, это когда опытные преданные выезжают в другие города, что бы распространять Сознание Кришны в малых ятрах или там где вайшнавов совсем нет. Но в настоящее время преданные едут в места, где определено место проживания, есть все предварительные договоренности. Преданные санкиртаны 90-х зачастую ехали в неизвестность, без денег на аренду жилья и обратный билет. С собою только книги, набитые в купе и проходы поезда. Крайний Север, шахтерские города, Сибирь - нет региона России, где бы они не побывали. 



Выйдя замуж за Умакантха-прию прабху, Нанда-грама-махи-двара посвятила себя заботе о семье и близких ей людях, включая ее постоянного наставника и учителя Харикешу прабху. Стихи, которые она писала в эти годы, говорят о том, что ее духовное развитие нисколько не замедлилось, но перешло на более глубокий внутренний уровень: 

Я портрет твой рисую теплой пастелью
На темной матовой поверхности сердца.
В желтых-желтых песках безмятежного рая
Ускользает прозрачных глаз яркая зелень.
В желтых-желтых песках...
В тех краях божественный мальчик играет,
Он стирает законы сурового мира
И волшебною силой беспечного детства
Новую суть вещам назначает.
Теплым снегом осыпаются цветы яблони.
Люди летают вперемежку с ангелами.
В каждом взгляде - любовь, что ни слово - то правда.
Воздух пронзен сияньем сердец.
Ни судьбы, ни времени им не надо...
Твой портрет навсегда в запасниках боли

И преданные отвечали на ее любовь взаимностью. Лучше всего об этом скажут стихи матаджи Ситы, дочери матаджи Ниргуны с легендарного радио "Кришна-лока":

Вот ты ушла… и все слова мои не скажут
О том как мы с тобой были близки
Когда на том мосту увиделись однажды
Что меж брегами времени реки
И пусть стихов моих ты в голос не услышишь
И в руки лист бумажный не возьмешь
Ты в моем сердце безупречной рифмой дышишь
И для меня по-прежнему живешь
Картин волшебные узоры и ажурных
Метафор россыпи в твоих былых стихах…
Кто ж палочкой волшебной дирижерной 
Теперь взмахнет для твоего смычка?
Пускай этот Маэстро милосердный
Возьмет тебя в Оркестр Своей Любви
И скрипкой Первой среди многих Первых
Душа твоя вовеки в нем звенит

Ждем всех преданных в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты в пятницу, 2-го декабря, с 16 до 19 часов, что бы киртаном, воспоминаниями, ягьей помянуть эту замечательную вайшнави. Умакантха-прия прабху сейчас остался с грудным ребенком на руках и большой дырой в финансах после больших расходов на лечение  Нанда-грама-махи-двары. Если вы сможете дать ему какое то пожертвование, то Кришна, безусловно, оценит это очень высоко!

----------


## Джива

Шастры описывают варианты оставления тела с "гарантированно позитивным исходом" :

переесть прасада насмерть(скорее просто растройство желудка получится)
утонуть в Ямуне(не так то просто... в ней и змеи людей за километр оплывают, и вода вроде не соленая, а  не тонеш даже ничего не делая и выдохнув воздух... не представляю как мальчишки по дну бегают занырнув... наверно хватают каменное божество Ганеши или Лакшми, которыми усеяно дно...)
упасть с Говардхана(теперь уже трудновыполнимо...)
попасть под Колесницу Господа на празднике Ратхаятры(секьюрити не позволяет никому)
что-то еще было или нет?
ааа... поститься до оставления тела - помоему тоже авторитетная методика, но это ненадежно... при условии изначально вегитарианского питания, от поста скорее не тело оставиш, а станеш бретарианцем...

ах да... дожить остаток своих дней в святой дхаме...  :good: 
или по методу Бхактисиданты Сарасвати Тхакура - умереть в дали от дхамы с горячим желанием вернутся в нее

как я слышал один ученик очень хотел оставить тело во Вриндаване, и когда он тяжело заболел, перед самой смертью Бхактисидханта Сарасвати дал указание увести его из Вриндавана, умирая обескураженый садху думал только о том чтобы вернуться во Вриндаван, это и стало причиной его освобождения

если честно ... немного завидую Радха-Роману, и Кришнадасу
говорят каждый год Ямуна отправляет одного вайшнава в духовный мир...

оценивая свой возраст и наблюдая трансформации материального тела - невольно опечалишся...
некоторым вайшнавам удается "уйти красиво", в расцвете сил, сделав всё что они могли, и не покрыв это пылью грядущей повседневности... мне уже так не светит... если бы я снимал кино про себя, закончил бы его раньше... чисто для красоты, а теперь уже красоты не предвидится(пока по крайней мере) похоже, что будет фильм с интересным началом и занудным продолжением...
хотя "плёнки" теоретически еще можно прокрутить порядочно, может и выправится сюжет... как говорится - поживем увидим...

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

В Сан-Пауловской ятре тоже подобная печальная новость. В ночь с понедельника на вторник скоропостижно (от пневмонии) ушел Итамар (имя неиницированное!) прабху. Не сказать, что он был на виду у всех, как образцовый преданный. Нет, наоборот. Его служение было целенаправленным и незаметным. В течение 9 с небольшим лет, когда я его знал, он не провел ни одного киртана, ни одной лекции... но был незаменим на кухне, где он часами чистил и резал овощи-фрукты для воскрессного пира, мыл посуду. Поэтому совет общины попросил, чтобы мы молились за его лучшую участь.

Вот здесь он (крайний слева), в желтой футболке с синей полоской. 




А здесь он в белой футболке, на кухне!

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Молиться за лучшую участь? Прям так и просили?

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Queridos devotos,

Por favor, aceitem nossas mais humildes reverências. Todas as glórias a Srila Prabhupada.

Acabamos de receber a notícia de que bhakta Itamar, um membro muito querido da congregação de São Paulo, abandonou o corpo ontem à noite em função de uma pneumonia no Hospital Emílio Ribas, onde estava internado.

O velório acontecerá no Araçá (na Av. Dr. Arnaldo nº 666 – próximo do metrô Clínicas) até as 15h, e o enterro acontecerá às 16h no Cemitério da Vila Formosa (Av. Flor de Vila Formosa s/ nº – descer no metrô Tatuapé e pagar a perua Terminal Carrão e pedir para descer no portão 1 do cemitério). O nome completo dele era Itamar Campos dos Santos.

Pedimos a todos que orem por essa alma espiritual, que certamente é muito querida a Krsna e que foi, nesta vida, um devoto muito dedicado ao serviço a Srila Prabhupada, a seu mestre espiritual, Hridayananda Das Goswami, e a todos os devotos, além de um grande amigo. A ISKCON de São Paulo deve muito a ele, e seus amigos sentirão muito a sua falta.

“Aquele que não é invejoso, mas é um amigo bondoso para com todas as entidades vivas, que não se considera proprietário e está livre do falso ego, que é equânime tanto na felicidade quanto na aflição, que é tolerante, sempre satisfeito, autocontrolado e ocupa-se em serviço devocional com determinação, tendo sua mente e inteligência fixas em Mim – semelhante devoto Me é muito querido.” - Bhagavad-gita 12, 13-14

Seus servos do Adi-Templo Hare Krishna - São Paulo, SP, Brasil 


========================== _Перевод Гаура Шакти даса (ДВС)_


Дорогие преданные,

Пожалуйста, примите наши смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Мы только что получили известие, что бхакта Итамар, любимый член общины Сан-Паулу, скончался вчера вечером из-за пневмонии в больнице Эмилио Рибас (Emílio Ribas), где он был госпитализирован.

Прощание состоится на Araçá (на Avenida Доктор Арнальдо № 666 - возле метро "Клиники" (Clínicas)) до 15 часов, и погребение в 16 час. состоится на кладбище Вила Формоза (Vila Formosa).

Мы просим всех молиться за духовную душу, которая, безусловно, очень дорога Кришне, и преданный был, в этой жизни, очень посвящен преданному служению Шриле Прабхупаде, духовному учителю (Хридаянанде Дасу Госвами) и всем преданным, помимо того, что был большим другом. ИСККОН Сан-Паулу во многом обязан ему и его друзья будут чувствовать его нехватку.

"Тот, кто никому не завидует и дружелюбно относится ко всем живым существам, кто избавился от собственнического инстинкта и ложного эго, кто остается невозмутимым в радости и в горе, кто терпелив и всегда удовлетворен, кто, обуздав чувства и сосредоточив на Мне свой ум и разум, с решимостью отдает себя преданному служению, — такой человек очень дорог Мне."- Бхагавад-гита 12, 13-14

Ваши слуги Ади-Храма Харе Кришна в Сан-Паулу, SP, Бразилия

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

*Получил сообщение от бразильского Джи-Би-Си, что вчера в Мельбурн-Бич, Флорида, покинула тело Ямуна деви даси, дорогая ученица Шрилы Прабхупады.*

Estimados devotos,
Por favor, aceitem nossas sinceras reverências. 
Todas as glórias a Srila Prabhupada.

O Comitê Executivo da ISKCON Brasil reforça o pedido de orações por Yamuna Devi Dasi, amada discípula de Srila Prabhupada que faleceu ontem em Melborne Beach, na Flórida.

Em coro com o pesar expressado nesta terça-feira pela comunidade vaisnava mundial, o CE faz suas as palavras da irmã espiritual e companheira de seva de Yamuna Prabhvi, por muitos anos, Malati Devi Dasi.

“Hare Krishna, respeitados vaisnavas: com imensa tristeza e profundo pesar, informo sobre a partida de Sua Graça Yamuna Devi Dasi - importante discípula de Srila Prabhupada, conhecida por suas profundas qualidades espirituais e conexão com Sua Divina Graça, por sua maneira gloriosa de ofertar preces a Govinda, que ouvimos e cantamos diariamente, pelo seu amor ao puro kirtan, por seus extáticos e premiados livros de culinária, repletos de passatempos espirituais, por inspirar e encorajar a nova geração de devotos da ISKCON em Consciência de Krsna - nesta manhã de Saphala Ekadasi, em seu ashram-kutir em Melborne Beach Florida, que ela dividia com sua querida amiga e companheira de serviço devocional, Dinatarine. Não posso nem começar a descrever tal profunda perda. Desde que problemas de saúde vinham lhe causando tanta dor e sofrimento, não pode haver dúvida de que Krishna gentilmente a chamou de volta ao Seu abrigo amoroso. No entanto, por favor, ofereçam orações amorosas em seu nome”.

Seus servos do CE

Dhanvantari Swami (Secretário Zonal), Hanuman Das (Secretário Zonal), Yamunacarya Das (Secretário Zonal), Giridhari Das (Secretário Zonal em Experiência), Dhavali Das (Presidente), Mathura Natha Das, Sri Krsna Murti Das e Daruka Das

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Оставила тело Юлия Николаевна Воронкова, мама моей бывшей жены Дарьи (Манжари) Фатеевой. Юлия Николаевна никогда себя за преданную не считала, но с уважением относилась к преданным, по возможности питалась прасадом, заглядывала в Священные Писания. Она была мужественным, разумным и целенаправленным человеком. Даже тогда, когда папа Дарьи (когда той было 2 года) оставил семью, Юлия Николаевна сама вырастила Валентина и Дарью. Я понимаю, что все наше духовное развитие мы получаем по милости преданных, поэтому, если вам не трудно, упомяните ее в своих молитвах. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Bhakta Priya разместила на фейсбуке:

 Печальная новость: Санатана Рупа Прабху (художник) вчера оставил тело от инфаркта. Об этом мне сообщила его бывшая жена (у меня есть ее номер телефона). Кремация будет в пятницу. :-(((((

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Санатана Рупа умер внезапно от вторичного инфаркта . Прощание 20 апреля в пятницу 13.00 в морге 70 больницы Федеративный пр-т, 17, метро Новогиреево, пешком 5 минут. 89851343268 Анна. Поминальная церемония в храме Кришны 26 апреля 13.00 89099476876 Вишну-рата.  .

----------


## Вишну-рата дас



----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Рисунки Санатана-рупы: http://foto.mail.ru/mail/sanatana.rupa/2

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Санатана-Рупа прабху - необычный преданный. Очень творческий. На первых фестивалях в 1990-х годах в Сухарево, когда все устраивались принимать прасад, он читал преданным вслух в микрофон книги о Кришне, пока все кушали. Жаль, что я его очень мало знал. Но даже зная его совсем немного, у меня о нем очень теплые воспоминания.

----------


## Romapad.das

Хотел бы сказать пару теплых слов о Санатане Рупе. Мне посчастливилось жить в Сухарево в  1997-2000 годах.Там я встретил Санатана Рупу пр. Он был необычным   преданным ,как  наверное и все художники- преданные видящие и чувствующие Кришну,чуть по своему и имеющие возможность  и умение отразить его на холсте ,для  наших глаз. Однажды я попал в сложную ситуацию из-за   тяги к чуственным наслаждениям и Санатана Рупа ,был одним из тех преданных которые помогли мне ,просто сердечно выслушав с открытой душой. Иногда это бывает так нужно....С тех пор мы как то подружились,Я часто заходил к нему в комнату в которой у него ,всегда были Туласи махарани окружённая заботой,божество Гирирадж, для служения которому он иногда собирал пожертвования и картины на разных стадиях законченности. Особое чувство Санатана Рупа питал к Шримати Радхике и как то особенно Она проявлялась из под его кисти.

Замечательно ,не правда ли.......
Он часто  любил советоваться о том правильно ли он пишет картину и рассказывать как он ,видит на ней Кришну и Шримати Радхику. Он  часто писал стихи и перекладывал и  на музыку и пел их преданным Сухарево под гитару.Как и всякий творческий человек,Сананатана Рупа был  эмоциональным человеком  и умел глубоко и сердечно переживать,за других.Наверно поэтому у него не выдержало сердце......, как то он мне подарил картину Кришны и Радхарани,которая теперь висит в изголовье кроватки  ребенка, сфотографировал ниже..Таким он остался в моей памяти....

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Romapad.das

Вот еще пару строк,о Санатане Рупе прабху, говорят другие преданные:
Санатана Рупа дас, в прошлом - арбатский уличный художник и музыкант. С самого своего начала в ваишнавизме исповедует восторженную преданность Шримати Радхарани и поклоняется Гирираджу Говардхану. Живет как настоящий гений ;D , не имеет паспорта и квартиры, вся его собственность умещается в небольшой сумке. В настоящее время проживает в одном из кришнаитских тортовых цехов. Ни на что не жалуется и ни о чем не жалеет , всегда счастлив и без конца твердит всем о Радхарани. В некоторых ашрамах на Радхакунде можно видеть его картины, хотя он никогда не покидал пределы России, за неимением паспорта (потерял еще до паспортной реформы). Он справа


Вчера как раз встретил его:, лет десять уже не виделись. Ничуть не изменился, все так же восторжен, ходит и блаженно напевает раса-киртаны, носится со своими Гирираджами, всем показывает, гладет их в ладони случайных зрителей, тут же поливая водой Радхакунды, прикладывает к глазам и лбу. Если наблюдать за сим действом, становится понятно, что никакой имитатор или сумашедший неспособен вести себя подобным образом десятилетия, не имея постоянной работы, жилья и даже паспорта, а только боговдохновенный человек, наполненный Враджа-бхавой

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Попрощались сегодня, лицо умиротворенное, как будто спит. Несмотря на то, что похороны - очень светлое чувство! Но, конечно, с грустью...

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

‎3-го мая собрались и помянули матаджи Джамбавати, жену Кришна-каумара пр, первого президента московского храма



Прошел год со дня ухода этой прекрасной преданной. Подробнее о ней можно почитать тут: http://www.krishna.ru/news/world-new...jambavati.html

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

В мае этого года вайшнавы попрощались сразу с несколькими преданными. Очень большую душевную боль доставил уход бхактин Алисы Бондар из Ростова. Светлый и активный человек, она имела друзей по всему миру. Преданные искренне плакали узнав о ее неожиданном уходе и в Ростове, и в Москве и в других городах. Матаджи из Ростова пишет что она «..как яркая комета, буквально пронеслась за эти пару лет, достигла так многого и улетела дальше, светить кому-то еще. Она как солнышко осветила нашу общину, вдохновила своим примером, встряхнула, заняла служением, помогла, отдала себя многим.»



Другие фотографии этой преданной можно увидеть тут:
http://alena-karmanova.livejournal.com/260261.html

Тяжело прощаться с вайшнавами в столь молодом возрасте! На Вьяса-пудже Индрадьюмна Свами в Днепропетровске Алиса заболела, вроде как просто простудилась, через пару дней она совсем себя плохо подозрение на перитонит и что нужно вызывать скорую! Её отвезли в больницу, а на следующий день утром сделали операцию после чего сказали, что она будет находиться в реанимации до утра и там видно будет, что дальше делать. Но на следующий день в больнице преданным сообщили, что Алиса оставила тело.

Еще про одного преданного я должен сообщить, что он оставил этот мир пару недель назад. Его звали Валерий, жил в Подольске. Он давно ходил в храм, еще с Беговой. Постоянно привозил травы, облепиху, овощи для Божеств. Церемония шраддхи для него будет завтра в 11 часов. Кто знал- приходите или помолитесь! 



Так же пару дней назад мы узнали о кончине матаджи Елены. Ее очень хорошо знали все, кто приходил в храм  Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты. Она тоже присоединилась к преданным где то с середины 90-х. Очень стабильно посещала почти все службы и лекции, старалас служить по мере сил: раздавала прасад, чистила овощи.



А еще она очень любила петь для Божеств. Делала она это достаточно громко, так что мне приходилось делать ей периодически замечания. Иногда я старался напускать на себя «суровый вид», что бы лучше донести серьезность своих требований: «Не надо петь громче ведущего и всех прочих преданных в алтарной». Сейчас думаю: « Лучше бы продолжала петь! Простите меня, матаджи Лена! Пусть Кришна заберет вас на ту планету, где вы сможете петь для Него безо всяких ограничений!»
Поминальная церемония в честь Лены состоится в воскресенье, 20-го мая, в 15 часов дня.

*Пусть все эти преданные обретут полное покровительство Лотосных Стоп Господа!*

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Дорогие преданные!

В городе Кинешма оставила тело матаджи Гита Говинда, супруга Санатана-Кумара прабху, одного из первых пуджари Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты. Радха Дамодар прабху вспоминает, что познакомился с этой семьей в 80-м году. Первым к преданным пришел Санатана Кумар. Гита Говинда первое время не принимала такого интереса супруга и даже приходила на встречи преданных, что бы "вытянуть мужа из секты". Но постепенно интерес к Ведам проснулся и у нее. Она любила готовить для преданных, как профессиональная певица любила петь киртаны.



Очень тепло о семье Санатана Кумара вспоминает Кришна Каумар, первый президент Московского общества Сознания Кришны: 

"Однажды на одну из репетиций нашей музыкальной группы к руководителю пришел его друг, это был Санатана Кумар, он принес сокращенный вариант "Бхагавад Гиты" Шрилы Прабхупады на английском языке с иллюстрациями и достаточно подробно объяснил их значение. После того, как Санатана Кумар ушел, мы отмечали день рождения барабанщика группы. Возвращаясь домой, я все думал: как бы мне про этого Кришну не забыть. То что я услышал, было для меня поразительно!"



Семья Санатана Кумара и Гита Говинды сильно пострадала в годы репрессий против русских кришнаитов. Из-за преследований КГБ они потеряли квартиру в Москве, Санатана Кумару пришлось пройти через следствие и тюрьму. Гита Говинда поддерживала его в заключении и ростила детей.

После освобождения из тюрьмы, Санатана Кумар с супругой активно проповедовали. Когда появилось здание на метро Беговая, перестраивали его под храм. Матаджи Кришна Киртана с особой теплотой вспоминает как готовила вместе с Гита Говиндой для Божеств. Позднее, Гита Говинда вынуждена была переехать в Кинешму к родственникам, так как жить в Москве по чужим квартирам было уже невозможно, а Санатана Кумар продолжал служить Божествам и заниматься хозяйством храма на Беговой. Подробнее об этом периоде жизни Санатана Кумар рассказал в интервью журналу "Брахмотсава", выпуск которого приурочен  к празднованию 20-летия Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты.

В последнее время Санатана Кумар жил на Радха Кунде во Вриндаване, погрузившись в воспевание Святого Имени. Узнав о скропостижной смерти супруги, он срочно вылетел в Россию. Если у вас, дорогие преданные, есть возможность помочь деньгами на кремацию, поминки по Гита Говинде, перелеты -  можно перечислить деньги, положив их телефон 89262366338 Фонда социальной поддержки преданных или сдайте свои пожертвования в Отдел по приему пожертвований храма на Динамо. Обязательно уведомьте о своем взносе с помощью СМС по указанному номеру или напишите по адресу alenast@mail.ru . Всего нам понадобится не менее 60 тыс рублей.

Попрощаться с Гита Говиндой матаджи можно будет 31-го мая в 11 часов в пандале храма Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты.
Ягья и поминки пройдут в храме в субботу, 2-го июня, в 14 часов.

Несколько фотографий Гита Говинды и Санатана Кумара выложено на http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata

Джай Вайшнав Тхакур!

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Сегодня вместе с Махабхаратой прабху провели ягью в честь Вришабхану прабху, раздали прасад. В начале сентября я узнал об уходе из мира этого преданного. Долго сомневался, о том ли Вришабхану пр известие- писал преданным, просил подтверждение. Все подтвердилось. Я к сожалению мало общался с этим Вайшнавом. Знаю его как одного из старейших преданных на Украине, постоянного соратника Ачьюта-прии прабху, сотрудника ББТи, пуджари и просто очень скромного, возвышенного преданного.


(Вришабхану прабху справа)

Из комментариев на facebook.com:

Мурари Кришна дас: «Начиная с 1990 года я постоянно видел, как он совершал свое ответственное служение - методично, упорно и непреклонно.Он отвечал за финансы, соответственно, нес огромную ответственность. У Вришабхану прабху есть много, чему поучиться - и личной скромности не в последнюю очередь!»

Гопиджанаваллабха дас: «Вришнабхану Прабху был так сосредоточен на своем служении, как будто ничего другого для него не существовало, никакой личной программы. (Я пишу "как будто" только потому, что мне лично трудно постичь такой уровень преданности). На нем держалась деятельность большой организации (сейчас преданные не знают, как разделить на несколько человек одну лишь часть его обязанностей). Это было бы невозможно без полной сосредоточенности и преданности. И дело не только в чувстве долга и ответственности - плюс ко всему он принимал свое служение очень близко к сердцу. Когда что-то угрожало служению (в отношениях с ББТ иногда возникали спорные ситуации... ятра не могла получить книги, например), он воспринимал это так, как будто его маленького беззащитного ребенка оставили голодным, или что-то подобное. Очень близко к сердцу. 

Оба эти качества - абсолютная погруженность в служение и крайнее неравнодушие - даже по отдельности очень редко встречаются, а он ими обладал в полной мере. Можно только предположить, что Кришна давно ждал возможности забрать его к Себе. И это было трудно сделать, так как Вришабхану Прабху никогда не выпускал служение из своих рук. Пришлось выбрать момент, когда он чуть-чуть отвлекся от своего земного служения (насколько знаю, Кришна забрал его во сне...)»

Яшода Кумара дас: «Я познакомился с ним в 1992 в январе, когда первый раз приехал на ревизию ББТ. Удивило что помимо огромной сосредоточенности на служении и конспиративной манерой (вызванной большим опытом подпольной деятельности предыдущего десятилетия) он очень тепло отнесся ко мне и очень детально ответил на все мои вопросы касающиеся служения, СК и личных потребностей. До 2006 года наши отношения продолжались каждый месяц по разным видам служения. Также, мы с ним проводили ягьи на Украинском фестивале. Он очень многому меня научил в СК и каждый раз при встрече я чувствовал от него родительскую теплоту и строгость учителя одновременно. Он был очень предан миссии Прабхупады, очень любил преданных и даже когда они совершали ошибки, он умел оставаться одновременно строгим и любящим.

 Его квартира на Индустриальной в Киеве была для меня особенным местом. Там всегда была его супруга М. Ямунанги и приходя туда кроме общения с Вришабхану прабху можно было пообедать. Этот прасад был очень легким, вкусным и сильным духовно. И мне очень нравилась его организованность. Он не принимал никого до 10 утра, чтобы использовать утреннее время для всех личных дел, связанных с садханой, поддержанием тела и прояснением вопросов, которые понадобятся во время дневной деятельности.

 Он умел находить на любом Нац. совете, фестивале, ретрите момент, когда принять отчет или поговорить с любым преданным и делал это от А до Я, не оставляя непроясненных вопросов. Он давал очень хорошие лекции и очень серъезно изучал книги Прабхупады, а также знал огромное количество историй о нем. Еще одна его особенность, которая меня привлекала в нем - это огромное количество анекдотов, которые из него сыпались как из рога изобилия к месту и времени, делая сложную ситуацию смешной и понятной. Ему был характерен взгляд с юмором на этот мир в целом при глубокой серъезности в служении..»

Другие воспоминания о Вришабхану прабху: http://files.mail.ru/B7L7QI

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Лекция Вришабхану прабху о ягьях и самскарах

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

А что с ним случилось? Он ведь не такой старый? Я хорошо знал его. В 90-х годах мы часто встречались с ним в ББТ на Беговой, вместе сдавали отчеты. Очень жаль, что он ушел. Замечательный был вайшнав. Пусть Кришна одарит его Своей милостью.

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Преданные писали , что тромб сорвался

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Светлая память Вришабхану Прабху!

Мы с ним познакомились в ББТ в Сочи, когда приехали с подружкой туда на большую Харинаму.
Денег у нас не было, в ББТ прасад был платный, все преданные пошли на прасад, а мы остались на скамеечке читать джапу. Решили, что лучше будем поститься, но на харинаму попадем!
Но Вришнабхану Прабху нас сразу заметил, и поинтересовался, почему мы не на прасаде. Мы признались в своём легкомыслии(приехали без денег).
Он тут же сбегал на кухню, вернулся и строго сказал нам: "все вкусят  и вы потом обязательно идите покушайте"!
И потом еще после проверил: поели мы или нет.
Такая удивительная забота от лидера, конечно, запоминается надолго.

----------


## Aziz

Да, очень будет не хватать голоса м-жи Лены.. Без нее киртан не такой экстатичный.. Ушла Беговая, уходят ее преданные..  :sed:  Не пора ли тебе тоже?
Вот моя запись киртана на экадаши на Беговой с м-жи Леной. Ее голос легко выделяется.. Ведет Ачала прабху. 
www.u-studio.narod.ru/Audio/Ekadasi.mp3 (600 kb)
Сколько ей лет-то было и отчего ушла? Была ли у нее семья - ничего не знаю..

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Азиз, семья у Лены была, но родственники ее "не понимали". Оставила тело она от какого то воспаления в носоглотке, перешедшего на мозговые ткани. Это то что я знаю. Родственники не сообщили подробностей.

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

В воскресенье, 16-го сентября, в 2 часа ночи оставила тело ученица Шрилы Ниранджана Свами Нидеша деви даси из Владикавказа. Больше 10 лет она служила всем преданным в своем регионе, заботясь о каждом, вдохновляя на преданное служение. Никогда не было такого, что бы кто-то попросил ее о помощи и она отказала. Благодаря ее примеру все члены ее семьи стали вайшнавами.



Поминальную церемонию в честь этой преданной в Москве провел известный преданный Парджани Махарадж, сказавший, что эта вайшнави была для него настоящей матери.Для него она была эталоном женщины в Сознании Кришны. Шрила Ниранджана Свами очень ценил матаджи Нидешу, звонил ей и подолгу разговаривал перед ее уходом. Зная, что матаджи скоро оставит тело, многие преданные ятры отложили свои поездки на фестиваль, что бы достойно проводить ее из этого мира. Нидеши ушла под киртан, благословляя своих родных и всех преданных.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> В воскресенье, 16-го сентября, в 2 часа ночи оставила тело ученица Шрилы Ниранджана Свами Нидеша деви даси из Владикавказа.


Передавайте соболезнования ее семье... Я у них гостил в феврале 1997 года. Надеюсь, что Кришна ее уже принял в своем окружении.

----------


## Лёша

Светлая память дорогому Санатана Рупе прабху,талантливому,доброму вайшнаву.Джай вайшнав Тхакур

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

В субботу в 11 часов в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты состоится ягья в честь Васудева-шарана прабху, ученика Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа, оставившего тело в начале мая. Васудева-шаран родился 11 мая 1933 года в Свердловской области. В 14 летнем возрасте покинул родительский дом с целью продолжения учебы. Закончив военное училище, стал кадровым офицером. Параллельно со службой закончил Политехнический институт. После увольнения из рядов Вооруженных сил работал ведущим инженером на одном из оборонных предприятий. Имеет множество авторских свидетельств. Помимо основной работы увлекался фотографией и чтением литературы, охватывающей знания из различных областей. После выхода на пенсию, в возрасте 60 лет, основной его интерес сосредоточился на поиске смысла жизни и своего духовного пути. Наиболее полные ответы на свои вопросы он получил после знакомства с Бхагавад-гитой. Прабху иногда шутил, что быть преданным ему было предначертано с рождения благодаря фамилии -ХАРИтонов. В Обществе сознания Кришны он обрел верных друзей и вторую семью. В процессе служения отличался по-военному жестким подходом к соблюдению регулирующих принципов, не допуская слабины до того момента, когда покинул тело. К сожалению, он ушел из жизни за 6 дней до своего 80-летнего юбилея.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна! Сегодня ночью в результате инсульта оставил тело Ананта Шанти прабху - первый российский вайшнав ученик Шрилы Прабхупады. О времени проведения церемонии прощания будет сообщено в ближайщее время.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вайрагья д.: 


> Шрила Гурудев прислал новую главу, посвящённую уходу Ананта-шанти прабху. *И важно: он попросил разместить главу на всех возможных русскоязычных сайтах ИСККОН.*



______________



Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами
Дневник странствующего монаха
_Том 13, глава 11
5 мая 2013_


*Вечная память* 



Дорогой Ананта-шанти прабху,

Прими, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

С великой печалью узнал о твоём недавнем уходе. Я редко выражаю свои эмоции, если делаю это вообще, но, услышав о твоей кончине, я не сдержался и заплакал, – ты всегда был для меня настоящим героем. По замыслу Господа, ты встретил нашего духовного учителя Шрилу Прабхупаду в его первый приезд в бывший Советский Союз в июне 1971-го. Зная твоё сердце, он всего через несколько дней дал тебе посвящение и наставление распространять движение Господа Чайтаньи в своей стране. Уверенность в тебе Шрилы Прабхупады стала видна, когда он сказал о тебе: “Чтобы проверить, готов ли рис, достаточно вынуть одну рисинку. Подобным образом можно судить и по целой нации, понаблюдав за одним из ее молодых людей”.

Благословленный Шрилой Прабхупадой, ты продолжал бесстрашно распространять в Советском Союзе святые имена, подчас подвергая себя огромному риску. Поначалу ты действовал в одиночку, но потом создал преданных, и вскоре их проповедь стала причиной серьезных беспокойств коммунистических лидеров тех времен. В 1981-м в официальном издании компартии “Коммунист” зам. главы КГБ Семён Цвигун написал: “Есть три величайшие угрозы советскому образу жизни – западная культура, рок-н-ролл и Харе Кришна”.

Предостережение это не напугало тебя, и ты продолжал энергично проповедовать сознание Кришны. Через 11 лет твои усилия все-таки привлекли внимание КГБ, и в 1982-м тебя арестовали.

До суда тебя заключили в Бутырскую следственную тюрьму. В июне 1983-го ты был осуждён и признан виновным в “нарушении прав граждан путём проведения религиозных церемоний”. Ты был отправлен вместо тюрьмы в страшную психиатрическую больницу специального типа в Смоленске. Власти могли удерживать тебя там столько, сколько им было нужно. В клинике тебе постоянно кололи галоперидол, лекарство-нейролептик, приводящее к торможению умственной деятельности и лицевым мышечным судорогам. В апреле 1986-го тебя переправили в спецпсихбольницу в Орле, с таким же суровым обращением.

К тому времени ты и другие преданные, заключённые в тюрьмы Советского Союза, привлекли внимание как международных организаций по защите прав человека, так и преданных нашего движения со всего мира. В психиатрическую клинику стало приходить множество передачек и писем, - в ответ тебя привязывали к койке и вводили большие дозы сульфазина. Из-за этого ты страдал от сильного повышения температуры, болей и галлюцинаций. Твоя жена при посещении больницы спросила докторов, когда тебя освободят, и ей ответили: “Восприятие жизни и реальности быстро не лечится“.

Через несколько лет тебя освободили, но сильно переживая из-за бесчеловечного обращения в тюрьме, ты на некоторое время отошёл от преданного служения и от общения с преданными. Никто не должен обвинять тебя за это, – несомненно, это было следствием чудовищных наркотиков, которыми тебя накачивали в заключении. В последние годы ты восстановил тёплые отношения со многими преданными и возобновил практику сознания Кришны.

Мой дорогой духовный брат, Ананта-шанти, я не сомневаюсь, что после оставления тела тебя доставили прямиком в духовный мир, где Шрила Прабхупада лично встретил тебя и занял в служении. Жители трансцендентной обители непременно должны были устроить в тот день великолепный праздник в твою честь. Несомненно, ты этого заслужил. Жертвы, на которые ты пошёл, распространяя сознание Кришны, страдания, которые ты пережил ради миссии, и решимость в следовании указанию нашего духовного учителя встречаются очень редко, даже среди Гаудия-Вайшнавов.

Пусть о твоих подвигах узнают все Вайшнавы. Пусть они отдадут должное той боли, через которую тебе довелось пройти, и вере, которую ты возродил, несмотря на все попытки коммунистической власти разрушить её. Вечная память! Мы будем всегда помнить о твоём уникальном вкладе в движение санкиртаны Господа Чайтаньи. Пожалуйста, со своего трансцендентного положения брось взгляд на эту простую душу, даруй мне храбрость, подобную твоей, чтобы несмотря на величайшие препятствия, всё шире распространять славу святых имён.


С глубочайшим почтением и восхищением,
твой слуга,
Индрадьюмна Свами 



Ананта-шанти даса

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

25 ноября разбилась на мотоцикле матаджи Кришна Кели Деви Даси (27 лет), ученица ЕС Дханвантари Свами. До сегодняшнего дня она была в реанимации, так как была полностью разрушена печень, а потом отказали почки. Преданные молились за нее и сдавали кровь. Сегодня в 9 утра по бразильскому времени, она оставила тело. Все о ней вспоминают как о лучшей подруге, заботливой матери, верной жене.



На фотографии она со своей дочерью Нандини.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные! Оставил тело Рупануга дас (Юрий Румянцев) 05.01.14, в это воскресенье после воскресной программы от сердечного приступа. Это один из первых преданных на Дальнем Востоке, многие преданные из наших мест обязаны ему своей жизнью в сознании Кришны. он жил в Амурске, Владивостоке, Хабаровске, последнее время в Ростове-на-Дону.
Просим помолиться за этого вайшнава, чтобы он продолжил и дальше служить Господу Кришне в новом теле. Харе Кришна!!!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ананда Пури дас, с FB : 

Дорогие преданные, помолитесь пожалуйста!

Вчера вечером в г. Тольятти оставил тело Нимай Пандит прабху (Шкопоров Николай Борисович), один из первых преданных в нашем регионе. Долго жил и преподавал в Самаре и Тольятти. Стал преданным в начале 90-х. Сотрудник института Бхактиведанта, имел ученую степень по психологии. Более 200 научных работ. Автор книги "Ведическая психология". До последнего дня преподавал на кафедре психологии в Тольяттинском Государственном Университете. Первую инициацию получил у Бхакти Сварупа Дамодары Госвами, вторую у Бхакти Викаши Свами. Активно проповедовал преданным и своим студентам в университете, проводил намахаты. Последнее время тяжело болел. Преданные старались помогать ему как могли... 



________________

От меня: 

Спасибо Вам за то, что были с нами. 

Ваши студенты даже сдавали зачет по "Шримад-Бхагаватам", 
а Ваши ответы на вопросы курса по бхакти-шастри использовали для улучшения этого курса.

И пусть будет стыдно тем, кто не понимали необходимости рекомендации Вам на вторую инициацию, 
и большое спасибо преданному, кто подсказал Вам, как действовать в этой ситуации.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна. Дорогие преданные, вчера в больнице Санкт- Петербурга оставил тело замечательный преданный Лила Киртан пр. ученик Б.Б.Говинды Свами. Помолитесь пожалуйста за этого удивительного преданного. Это старый преданный, он еще строил храм на Бумажной.Он вырастил замечательных детей-преданных Чету пр. и матаджи Шрути.

Бхакти Бринга Говинда Махарадж написал пор Лила Киртана прабху:
I was fortunate to have seen him this last year.
My prayer to Lord Krishna is that he take Lila Kirtan to his lotus feet.
I am saddened that a disciple has left. I am gladdened with the hope that his next life will be with Lord Krishna.
He was sweet and loving. I will miss him.

Мне выпала удача повидать его в прошлом году.. Я молюсь Господу Кришне, чтобы Он забрал Лила Киртана к Свлим лотосным стопам.
Мне грустно, что мой ученик ушел. Я рад надеяться, что его следующая жизнь будет с Господом Кришной.
Он был сладостный и любящий. Я буду по нему скучать.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Харе Кришна. Дорогие преданные, вчера в больнице Санкт- Петербурга оставил тело замечательный преданный Лила Киртан пр. ученик Б.Б.Говинды Свами. Помолитесь пожалуйста за этого удивительного преданного.


Молиться за умершего - это христианская практика. Можно вспомнить бхакту добрым воспоминанием, но молиться - это просить за. Имеет ли это смысл в вайшнавской традиции?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Молиться за умершего - это христианская практика. Можно вспомнить бхакту добрым воспоминанием, но молиться - это просить за. Имеет ли это смысл в вайшнавской традиции?


А Вы внимательно перечитайте предыдущий пост, где цитируется Б.Б.Говинда Свами.


> Я молюсь Господу Кришне, чтобы Он забрал Лила Киртана к Своим лотосным стопам

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна! Дорогие вайшнавы , примите мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Вчера  вечером  ушел из этого мира муж Маллики Малы Джагадатта Прабху.
Он  искренне  служил  своему  духовному учителю Чайтанья Чандре Чарану
Прабху  и  многим  преданным. Зримым воплощением его служения в Алмате
остается  дом  Чайтанья  Чандра  Чарана  Прабху,  а  также  ведический
ресторан.  Дом Гурудева практически построен. Через некоторое время он
вместе  с матушкой Гаурачандрикой планирует там поселится. И это место
превратится  в  ашрам,  в  который будут приезжать ученики Гурудева со
всего    мира.    Ресторан    достроен полностью.  Он  находится  на
территории  Института  прикладных  духовных  технологий  и медицинской
корпорации   "Брант",   которыми   руководит  Маллика  Мала.  Ресторан
необычайно красивый. Каждый его уголок сделан с необычайным вкусом. Он
буквально  пропитан  настроением любви. Это можно почувстввоать просто
находясь в нем. Преданные  уже смогли провести в нем множество программ.

Оба  эти  проекта Джагадатта Прабху лично координировал, вкладывая все
свое  сердце  в это служение. Последний год он сильно болел, однако не
прекращал своего служения.

У  меня  в  памяти  сейчас стоит рассказ Маллики малы о том, что когда
Джагадатта,  еще  не  будучи  преданным, узнал о том, что Кришна самый
близкий  друг,  то после этого несколько часов плакал. Дружба была для
него  самое  святое. Он был готов сделать все для своих друзей и днем и
ночью, не обращая внимание ни на какие свои неудоства.

Помолитесь  за  этого удивительного вайшнава.


Ваш слуга Говардхан Гопал дас
22.04.2014 г.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вчера  вечером  ушел из этого мира муж Маллики Малы Джагадатта Прабху.


О, Кришна! Позавчера ему исполнилось ровно 50, а на следующий день он ушел. Как печально... Мы с ним были хорошо знакомы. Пусть Кришна благословит его!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

А можно его фото?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

... а вот сам нашел

----------


## Марк

> О, Кришна! Позавчера ему исполнилось ровно 50, а на следующий день он ушел. Как печально... Мы с ним были хорошо знакомы. Пусть Кришна благословит его!


Причину "смерти" можно узнать?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Причину "смерти" можно узнать?


Насколько я знаю, рак легких. В прошлом году у него на фоне полного благополучия резко повысилась температура и несколько месяцев ее невозможно было ничем сбить. Ему в разных местах говорили разные вещи, одни говорили, что онкология есть, другие это отрицали. Не было однозначного диагноза, но очаг болезни был в легких.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

От Малика-малы д.д.:

Харе Кришна! Дорогие мои, любимые преданные, примите пожалуйста мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Слава Гурудеву!

Последние дни для меня были целой отдельной жизнью… Нет, не верно сказала, последний год для меня был отдельной жизнью внутри моей жизни и последние дни были экзаменом в этой жизни, серьезным экзаменом. И что я поняла ? Я поняла, что вся я полностью соткана из милости Гуру и вайшнавов – из вашей милости, дорогие преданные! Сейчас мое сердце переполняет благодарность к Господу Кришне, который щедро одаривает меня общением со своими преданными. Каждый преданный, как светлячок, проявляет качества Господа в этой темнице невежества, и оттого даже этот материальный мир со всеми его бедами, временностью, болезнями, болью, смертью становится светлым и Божественным.

Один из дорогих подарков, который мне сделал Кришна – это мой муж Джагаддатта прабху. Мы немного не дожили с ним до серебряной свадьбы, которая должны была состояться в октябре, мы планировали с ним отпраздновать это важное событие, но не успели, но все таки ,так или иначе, мы прожили неполных 25 лет. Так много всего мы пережили, испытали вместе…Вывод о человеке, я это реализовано поняла, нужно делать в последний день его жизни, вернее после ухода. Гурудев часто в своих семинарах по семейным отношениям говорит – не снимайте кастрюлю преждевременно с плиты, пока не приготовилось блюдо. Теперь я могу сказать, что блюдо нашей семейной жизни готово. Первым приготовился Джаг, обогнав меня, мне еще нужно побыть на огне какое-то время , чтобы довести меня до полной готовности ), однако это блюдо уже готово, чтобы угощать им большую семью Ведь маленькая семья готовит, чтобы угостить большую семью. Пока готовилось это блюдо изначально там были твердые и невкусные, хотя красивые на вид составляющие ( в молодости все красиво)), которые при первом же контакте с огнем стали выделять  накипь, которая в какой-то момент, всплывая, загораживала собой всю красоту, плавала на поверхности,  и  мы усиленно начали ее убирать, понимая, что угощать подобным никого нельзя. Такой период накипи есть в каждой семье, часто, к сожалению, именно в этот момент, пары расходятся, не доводя блюдо до кондиции. Мы же ее снимали, каждый по своему, и это заняло какое-то время, была и зажарка опять  нас же , а потом было длительное томление на огне, чтобы вкус довести до готовности, из сырого материла сделать что-то съедобное. Мы не готовились вдвоем, это было бы совсем не вкусно, все те, кто окружали нас становились главными составляющими вкуса этого блюда -  пряностями, специями, кто-то стал острым перцем, кто-то солью слез, без которых блюдо не было бы вкусным. Абсоюлтно все, с кем нам, как семье, посчастливилось встретиться на нашем жизненном пути, с кем мы соприкасались  очень сильно повлияли на процесс приготовления и на вкус блюда. Каждый из всех вас, наши дорогие близкие и далекие, знакомые и не очень, все влияли особенным образом на тысячи тысячи составляющих этого блюда, под кодовым названием « плов от Джагаддатты», которое становилось наваристее, ярче, богаче, вкуснее по милости всех вас.  Странно, что я так много пишу кулинарным языком, по видимому это тоже влияние Джагаддатты, о котором многие вспоминают именно, как об отце, который с любовью всех кормил, а кого-то даже учил готовить.

Я точно знаю, что он хотел каждого из вас угостить пловом из теплоты, внимания, доброты, щедрости, юмора, любви…Примите пожалуйста это угощение от него с любовью! Я очень надеюсь, что традиция, пиров любви, которую заложил в наш род Джагаддатта, продолжится благодаря его детям. А детей у него много! Четверых сыновей он воспитали с детства, в них он вложил все свое сердце, и я очень надеюсь, что они смогут все то, что получили сохранить, приумножить и вернуть миру. Однако у нас не 4 сына, многие стали сыновьями попозже и их уже не счесть, а скольких Господь нам подарил дочек, которых мы не родили сами, они пришли к нам уже большими, готовыми, красивыми и образованными - это такой специальный подарок от Кришны. А сколько Он послал в нашу семью друзей -  просто не перечесть,в этом я убедилась за последние дни, когда за один день через наш дом проходили сотни, сотни, сотни людей. Я была не в силах уже что-то делать сама, но наш дом был полон до краев, потому что дети пекли, стряпали, угощали, убирали, мыли, ухаживали, а потом пели киртан до ночи, читали Священные Писание рядом с Джагом и опять с утра все было горячее, свежее, с пылу, с жару, и опять люди шли, шли…Я видела какая у нас большая семья!! В эти дни я получила сотни писем, звонков, смс и через них я получила от каждого из вас невероятную силу, поддержку, заботу, тепло, любовь. Низко кланяюсь вам всем от всей нашей семьи, спасибо вам большое!!! Мы счастливые люди, потому что Шрила Прабхупада объединил нас всех в большую семью, в которой так интересно жить и в ней не страшно умирать, потому что уход в нашей семье – это не конец, это начало чего –то большего, а на экзамен преданные столько шпаргалок надают, так будут молиться и киртан петь, что у небесных экзаменаторов это точно вызовет улыбку, они сразу увидят, что пришел преданный Кришны – Верховного Господа! Маленький слуга своего Большого Друга! Джагаддатта  сейчас на экзамене, и я верю, что он сможет его пройти, благодаря всем вам.

Спасибо вам большое! Ваша слуга Малика-мала дд

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Харе Кришна.
11 июля поздно вечером оставила этот мир прекрасная преданная, ученица Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами матаджи Гопи из г.Бахчисарая (Крым). Говорят, что жизнь человека особенно проверяется тем, как преданные оставляют тело. Последние две недели мы провели вместе, поэтому мне захотелось прославить ее славный уход. (Чувствительным людям лучше, наверное, не читать концовку.)

В течении своей жизни в обществе сознания Кришны она показала себя как ответственная, серьезная, спокойная, уравновешенная преданная и просто как хороший человек. За последние полтора года, с тех пор, как у нее обнаружили злокачественную опухоль, она не переставала служить Кришне и преданным с не меньшим пылом, чем до болезни. Еще на эту Гаура-пурниму она отвечала за приготовление 108 блюд на праздник и выполнила это служение на отлично. А ее домашние Божества имели высокий стандарт поклонения и столько разнообразной атрибутики! Одежд у Них даже больше, чем у храмовых, а все серьги некоторые ожерелья сделаны из драгоценных металлов. Но постепенно болезнь прогрессировала и ее лечению препятствовало множество факторов.

Так как она всю жизнь прожила одна, то у нее не было ни детей, ни близких родственников, которые бы позаботились о ней в последний период. Хотя, естественно, преданные из Бахчисарая показали себя наилучшим образом: бегали, устраивали все с больницами, с документами, помогали по квартире. Особенно активно помогали Елена Дмитриевна и м.Ананда-канда. Гокулатаруни и Шантида матаджи, несмотря на свой преклонный возраст и кучу других семейных дел, тоже рвались помогать чем могли. Вся слава им!

Хочу рассказать некоторые эпизоды из последних двух недель. Матаджи Гопи всегда отличалась тем, что отказывалась принимать служение себе, наоборот – служила другим. Но так как последнее время без помощи других ей было не обойтись, то она принимала ее, но каждый раз сильно благодарила и извинялась за доставленные неудобства. Даже когда она уже не могла вставать и даже напиться самостоятельно, голос ее охрип и ослаб, она все равно каждый раз говорила: «Спасибо», хотя в некоторые периоды она понемногу выпивала воды каждые 10-15 минут. Но каждый раз слышалось от нее: «Спасибо». У нее можно поучиться благодарности даже за мелочи.

Свой уход она воспринимала спокойно, без каких-либо обид, привязанностей или разочарований. Однажды она объяснила в какие вещи ее нужно будет одеть и добавила: «Не одевайте меня в сари. Я ведь гопи, а гопи в сари не одеваются».

Приехал дальний родственник и хотел с ней наговориться на последок, но она его мягко попросила уй	ти. На самом деле она очень быстро уставала, могла уделить внимание максимум на 5-7 минут. Многие преданные звонили, хотели приехать к ней, но она просила большинство из них не приезжать именно по этой причине. Приехавший родственник стал ей говорить что-то о том, что она вернется к предкам… Видимо после этого она попросила его уйти. После она сказала: «Пусть мне никто не говорит, что я уйду к предкам. Я не хочу ни к каким предкам. Я хочу только во Вриндаван».

В последние дни иногда ее поведение было не совсем понятным. Во время каких-то процедур она сказала: «Куда мы идем?» На то время она уже совсем не вставала с постели. Я не поняла, поэтому переспросила: «А куда мы идем?» Потом до меня дошло и я добавила: «Матаджи Гопи, мы идем во Вриндаван». На это она улыбнулась и кивнула.

Даже не смотря на сильные боли в теле, причиняемые последней стадией рака, матаджи Гопи было очень сложно уговорить сделать обезболивающий укол. Не то, что она боялась самих уколов, но она хотела сохранить ясность сознания в последние дни. Иногда после бессонных дней и ночей она соглашалась на обезболивающее, но так никогда и не разрешила применять наркотические лекарства, хотя в последние дни все остальные обезболивающие уже не помогали. Один раз она сказала: «Я сосредоточусь на Святом Имени и все будет хорошо (боль не будет мешать)». А последний раз дала наставление: «Что угодно, только не наркотики. Я не хочу умереть от наркотиков».

В последний день рука Кришны, помогающая ей, была особенно заметна. Нужно было купить и попробовать новое, более действенное обезболивающее, но на него нужно было получить рецепт с печатью от врача. Врач сказала, что на это новое лекарство нужна доверенность от больной, но согласилась сделать все без доверенности. Было уже позднее время, пятница, а лекарство можно было купить даже не в Бахчисарае, а только в единственной аптеке в Симферополе, которая работала до 17 часов. Спасибо большое матаджи Юле Ломар – она на своей машине оперативно приехала за рецептом, потом в нужную аптеку, но не успела вовремя – все уже было закрыто. Тогда она стала стучать в окна. Аптекари почему-то еще не ушли и (может, боясь, что окна им разобьют таким образом), согласились открыть и продать все, что нужно. Таким образом, все получилось. Вчера, в последний день Кришна также дал разными способами возможность многим, которые этого сильно хотели, послужить матаджи Гопи.

Уже вечером сделали укол, но он не помог. Матаджи Гопи говорила в этот день: «Пожалуйста, просите, чтобы Кришна быстрее меня забрал…» Преданные молились Кришне последнее время, но облегчения не наступало. После укола обезболивающего, которое не помогло, я укладывала на отдых Божеств м.Гопи и немного словесно «наехала» на Них за ее длительные мучения. (Только не берите с меня пример в этом – просто я наблюдала все эти мучения продолжительное время.) А буквально через час Кришна ее забрал… Тем, кто не верит, что Кришна находится в форме Божеств – начните поклоняться Им тем или иным способом.

Видимо, она почувствовала что скоро наступит последний экзамен, поэтому стала громко и долго звать меня. Затем она стала что-то говорить предложениями, но оттого, что последние дни тело и язык все менее слушались ее, было трудно разобрать, что она говорит. Тогда матаджи Гопи сказала: «Это уже не важно. Я сейчас умру». Немногие способны осознать, признаться и спокойно принять это. Мы стали повторять маха-мантру: я в слух, она – мысленно, хотя она сколько еще могла, пыталась выговорить слова мантры в голос. Затем я стала петь так, как она просила: негромко, медленно и в такой атмосфере она оставила тело. Это произошло в полном сознании, спокойно. Своим уходом и последними днями жизни она показала пример, как нужно оставлять этот мир со всеми его «достоинствами».

Тем вечером и ночью произошло еще одно необъяснимое событие: блестела огромная молния и гремел гром, хотя дождя не было и днем ничего не предвещало его приход. Поправьте меня, если ошибаюсь, но я слышала такую версию, что когда Господь забирает кого-то, то Шримати Радхарани приходит в виде молнии, а Кришна – как гром в небе. Пусть выводы делают возвышенные души, но лично для меня матаджи Гопи показала сильный пример как преданная, которая всей душой отдалась сознанию Кришны и доказала это в свои последние дни.

Вся слава матаджи Гопи! Слава ее духовному учителю, в которого у нее была сильная вера! Слава Шриле Прабхупаде, который привел нас всех к движению Господа Чайтаньи!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы! 
Матаджи Гандхарвика, ученица Рохини-суты прабху, оставила этот мир 11 августа. Матаджи прошла очень большой жизненный путь, с большим энтузиазмом служила преданным, участвовала в миссии Санкиртаны. Пожалуйста, помолитесь за нее!
Поминальная церемония пройдет в пятницу, 22 августа, в 15.30 в "Центре индийской культуры" на метро Полежаевская.

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

Вчера оставил тело Ачьютананда прабху (И. И. Ветров), один из первых преданных Петербурга, известный аюрведический врач. Помолитесь, пожалуйста, дорогие преданные, об этой великой душе. Светлая память...


На фото - Ачьютананда прабху в центре.

----------


## lokaram das

ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ПОМОЛИТЕСЬ ЗА МУРАРИ КРИШНУ ПРАБХУ!

Е.С.Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами, 11 сентября:

Мурари Кришна Прабху, заботившийся о коровах на ферме в Казахстане, умер от травм после того, как сегодня утром его сбила машина. Я прошу всех помолиться за этого доброго и простосердечного Вайшнава.
Харе Кришна.

PS У Мурари осталась жена, милая дочка, тридцать коров и много друзей. Все мы будем очень скучать по нему.
Govinda Swami

Murari Krishna Prabhu, our cowherd man at the Kazakhstan farm, died from the injuries he sustained when struck by a car this morning.
May I request you all to say a prayer for this kind, simple hearted Vaisnava.
Hare Krishna.

Харе Кришна! Дорогие вайшнавы, сегодня рано утром я получила СМС, от которого заныло сердце. Машиной сбило Мурари Кришну и он оставил тело. Покинул своих коров, нашу вайшнавскую общину.

Он был олицетворением благости на всех фермерских программах, в обнимку со своими любимыми коровами, с заветной коробочкой, предназначенной для пожертвования коровам. Он никогда не навязывал никому заботу о коровах, просто глядя, как он их любит и заботится о них, хотелось тоже как и он любить этих божественных животных.
Поэтому никогда не хотелось просто так пройти мимо него и его коров, всегда было желание поддержать его благородное служение, поэтому коробочка регулярно пополнялась, и я тоже прикладывала к этому руку с большим удовольствием. Хотелось делать это ради него, ради Мурари, ради его любви к коровам, к служению, к ферме.

Его гуру ББ Говинда Свами был доволен его стабильным служением, поэтому я очень надеюсь, что благодаря благословениям его духовного учителя, он достиг обители, где Кришна пасет его любимых коров. Дорогой вайшнав, Мурари Кришна, позволь принести свои смиренные поклоны. Пусть гуру и Кришна продолжают постоянно заботиться о тебе.
Гокула ранджани даси.

Хари! Какая ужасная новость! Неужели наш дорогой Кришна Мурари...!? Мы же с ним соседями были.... Он всегда был такой добрый и приветливый со всеми и всегда всем помогал! Он каждый раз на прасад приносил свой телефон с колонками и включал для всех Шримад Бхагаватам аудио запись! Он никогда никого не критиковал и ко всем относился по дружески! Очень простой и искренний преданный! Он всегда очень любил коров и служил им!
Он на каждой воскресной программе выводил нарядно украшенную коровку и собирал пожертвования для служения им! и катал детей на тележке запряженной быком на радость всем детям и их родителям! нам будет так не хватать общения с ним! Пусть Господь Кришна и Шримати Радхарани прольют на него свою милость и дадут ему возможность всегда быть в обществе преданных! Пусть он по милости Господа вернется на Голоку и счастливо пасет там духовных коров сурабхи с друзьями Кришны! 

Кришна Майи тоже передает свои соболезнования и молится за него о милости Радхи и Кришны! Джай Шри Хари!
Вриндаван чандра дас.

попрощались сегодня с Мурари Кришна прабху…. Воскресная программа на Ферме будет посвящена ему. Довелось сегодня наблюдать потрясающую картину…. Решено было, что от Фермы до трассы тело Мурари повезут на тележке, запряженной быком , а затем уже, до кладбища - на катафалке. Красиво украсили тележку, запрягли быка , но бык Субал, никак не соглашался подчиняться, когда его пытались привести на площадку, откуда Мури Кришну пр. повезут…., кое как эти 50 метров его уговаривали пройти. Стояли все и ждали…. Привезли тело….
Как только бык увидел Мурари - встал, как вкопанный и тихо-тихо стоял, пока был киртан, пока 3 раза обнесли гроб вокруг Храма, пока речи говорили прощальные…. Смотрю, а бык ПЛАЧЕТ… Думала, что показалось, подошла с другой стороны - плачет, прямо дорожки от слёз по щекам…Спрашиваю преданных: плачет что ли? – да плачет….. И потом всю дорогу, это бычок очень смиренно шёл, совсем не сопротивлялся…. а слезы все катились и катились из его грустных огромных глаз….

Елена Бодрова.

Рассказ Мурари Кришны о себе:

Здравствуйте! Харе Кришна! В этой статье я хочу рассказать историю моего служения на ферме Шри Вриндаван Дхам в Алма-Ате.
Я родился и вырос в городе и поэтому сельская жизнь мне была в новинку. Но, живя в городе, я и моя мама часто думали о том, что хорошо бы было жить в деревне, потому что мама в детстве жила в деревне. Для мамы эта мечта так и не исполнилась, но меня Бог послал сюда, в деревню Кришны.
Приехал я на ферму в середине июля, после Грушинского фестиваля, на котором я спросил разрешения у Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами заниматься служением на ферме ШВД.
Первое служение, которое я здесь получил - это охрана нашего поля. За озером было поле в десять гектаров, на котором были посажены всевозможные овощи, а также арбузы и дыни. Я жил прямо на поле в балаганчике, вместе с одним преданным, охранял поле и помогал собирать урожай. Это было, наверное, самое лучшее время в моей жизни. В августе на ферме был фестиваль, и приехало очень много преданных. Они приходили к нам на поле, и мы угощали их арбузами и дынями, кушали прямо там, на поле.

Жили на поле мы до конца октября, потом переехали в ашрам. И мне дали новое служение в коровнике. Сначала я немного боялся этого служения, так как многие говорили, что это самое тяжелое служение. Раньше с коровами я встречался только в поле утром, когда они шли на пастбище и вечером, когда они возвращались. Я сторожил от них поле, чтобы не зашли и не попортили что-нибудь.
Но потом, по мере общения с коровами, они мне стали всё больше и больше нравиться. Хотя служение им, конечно, было не лёгким. Когда я приступил к служению коровам, в ноябре 2003 года на ферме было около 35 голов. Но начинался наш коровник с одной коровы. Это была желтая Радха. Она до сих пор живёт на ферме. Её пожертвовали семейные преданные, которым стало тяжело самим ухаживать за коровой. Потом таким же образом пожертвовали ещё несколько коров. Ни одной коровы Храм не покупал. Потом эти коровы родили несколько телят, были среди них и бычки.

Но самый большой приплод был за пол года до моего приезда зимой с 2002 на 2003 год, в декабре и январе. Тогда родилось десять телят, шесть тёлок и еще четыре телёнка. Просто летом 2002 года молодые 6-7 месячные бычки паслись вместе со всем стадом, и никто не знал, что в таком возрасте они уже могут огулять коров. Но они это сделали, и зимой у нас был урожай телят. После этого всех бычков кастрировали, чтобы стадо не росло так быстро и бесконтрольно, так как ферма не может себе позволить содержать очень большое стадо и коровник не очень большой, на это требуется очень много средств и сил.

Хочу сказать, что корова очень умное животное и часто довольно хитрое. Наши коровы очень хорошо все знают свои имена. Хорошо знают свои места в коровнике. Даже после летнего сезона, когда они живут и ночуют на улице, приходя осенью в коровник, все точно заходят на свои места. Недавно одна девушка очень сильно удивилась, когда увидела, как коровы зашли каждая на своё место. Почему люди думают так плохо о коровах, будто они совсем глупые? 
Даже обидно! В поле коровы очень хорошо знают, куда им можно, а куда нельзя, и когда корова хочет пойти туда, куда нельзя, если её окликнуть по имени, она сразу поворачивает и уходит из запретной зоны.

В прошлом году мы очень удивили пару пенсионеров (они постоянно гуляют по дороге мимо стада). Корова Радха решила попробовать пойти на капустное поле через дорогу от пастбища. Где-то метрах в ста от меня я крикнул:"Радха! Ты куда пошла?", и она сразу повернулась на 180 и вернулась обратно. Пенсионеры очень этому удивились - неужели она понимает? Но коровы также и очень хитрые - они всегда хотят пойти куда-нибудь на капусту или на свёклу, и смотрят, насколько пастух бдителен, если ходишь, то никто даже попыток не делает пойти куда-нибудь на поле.
Но стоит сесть посидеть, то уже часто приходится окликать, когда кто-нибудь пытается перейти через дорогу. А если ещё заснуть буквально на 5 минут, то стадо уже придётся искать далеко - очень быстро куда-нибудь уйдут. Если обучать бычков ходить в упряжке, то они понимают все команды - право, лево, вперёд, назад, стой и другие. Ничуть не хуже, чем собаки, просто с коровами никто не занимается так, как с собаками.

Корова - это мать! И как все матери, они хотят рожать и воспитывать детей. От этого у них даже меняется характер. Могу привести пример. Наша большая чёрная корова Мадхави долго была без телёнка. При этом она была очень сердитой и бодливой и никого из посторонних к себе не подпускала. Особенно не любила женщин. И как только к ней кто-нибудь подходил, сразу в сторону этого человека следовал резкий выпад рогами. Но когда она родила хорошенькую, рыженькую тёлочку (я при этом присутствовал и помогал), стала совсем другой очень доброй коровой. Сейчас её тёлочки уже нет в стаде. И характер Мадхави опять немного посуровел, но далеко не так, как до рождения тёлочки. Однажды у нас родилась двойня - бычок Шива и Парвати среднего рода.

Сейчас из преданных постоянно коровами занимаюсь только я. Нанимаем пастуха круглый год на весь день. Доится сейчас только две коровы. На зиму нанимаем ещё дополнительно одного работника на уборку навоза. Обычно это бывает Мирон прабху. Вся слава ему. Если кто то хочет приехать служить коровам, пишите, договоримся.

Пока.
Ваш слуга Мурари Кришна дас.
(подготовила Дина Айманова)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вчера оставил тело Ачьютананда прабху (И. И. Ветров), один из первых преданных Петербурга, известный аюрведический врач. Помолитесь, пожалуйста, дорогие преданные, об этой великой душе. Светлая память...
На фото - Ачьютананда прабху в центре.

----------


## Марк

Причина смерти, если можно.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Причина смерти, если можно.


инфаркт

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, наши дорогие друзья! Сегодня,три часа назад, оставила тело моя матушка Оксана Ивановна. За свою жизнь она совершила много преданного служения, хотя зачастую и неосознанно. Она очень много помогала нам с Кастури в нашем служении. И конечно же многие преданные помнят замечательные ласси и фруктовые салаты, сделанные из выращенной ею, с большой любовью клубники. Пожалуйста, помолитесь за неё! 
Искренне ваши Сачидулал дас и Кастури Манджари даси.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Дорогие Шачи-дулал прабху и матаджи Кастури, примите, пожалуйста, мои искренние соболезнования.

  Время идет, уходит поколение родителей, так устроен мир. Ваша мама совершила большое 

служение,подарив миру вайшнава.

 Вайшнави Тхакурани ки - джай!


   ваш слуга,

  Мурари Кришна дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданный, помолитесь Господу о милости для Шрутадева Прабху и его семью. 21 сентября в 23.00. в ночь Шуддха Экадаши, оставил тело Шрутадев Прабху. Преданный, который очень много сделал для Владивостокской ятры и для проповеди в Приморском крае. После продолжительной болезни, рака, его семья собиралась отправить его во Вриндаван, но Господь забрал его раньше. В девяностые годы он исполнял обязанности бухгалтера в ятре, участвовал в распространении книг, исполнял обязанности коменданта Храма, а также участвовал в организации программ и фестивалей. На данный момент остались без главы семьи жена Гамбхира и трое детей, средний мальчик только пошел в школу. Пусть Господь позаботится о его возвращении в Святую Дхаму, к общению с возвышенными преданными.

В последний раз, когда я с ним виделся, Шрутадев просил прощения у всех, кого он мог обидеть или к кому невнимательно отнесся. Пришло время благословить этого преданного.

На данный момент семья нуждается в поддержке, поэтому прошу всех, кто сможет помочь, обращаться через Юдхиштхиру даса, по тел. 89244237662, либо напрямую к Гамбхире д.д. 89243316108 (но лучше пока СМС-сообщениями, сейчас она загружена хлопотами в связи со смертью мужа).

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна! Дорогие Вайшнавы. Сегодня утром моя мама, Лалита Мадхава,оставила этот мир. Для нас это величайшая потеря. Она 16 лет служила своим возлюбленным божествам Шри Шри Радха Гопиджанаваллабха! Она меняла сердца преданных и была наставником для многих. Она необыкновенной преданной и прекрасной мамой и бабушкой. Мы ее очень любим. Ты всегда будешь с нами в своих наставлениях. Помолитесь пожалуйста за нее.


Мадхурика Деви Даси

----------


## Васуки дас



----------


## Васуки дас

На этом фото мой Гурудев  с супругой м.Гауричандрикой д.д. и сзади Маллика малла с супругом ...

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Матаджи Смрити из Владимира вчера оставила тело в Иваново. Она болела сильно в последнее время, рак 4 стадии, но болей не было. Преданные в Иваново за ней ухаживали.
Она говорила, что живет в двойной реальности, закрывает глаза и оказывается на Кусум-сароваре. Она попросила ей почитать ("Стрелы милости" Госвами Махараджа, это одна из её любимых книг), слушала. Потом стала очень спокойной, глубоко вздохнула и всё.
Она говорила, что не боится умирать, знает, что идет к Кришне.
Она много лет служила в алтаре Божествам - сначала во Владимире, потом в Иваново, много одежд для них сшила, несмотря на более чем слабое здоровье и зрение. В прошлом году на Карттику она побывала во Вриндаване. А в этом, судя по всему, вернулась Домой.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна Дорогие преданные!
15 декабря 2014 года оставил тело замечательный вайшнав бхакта Уткин Виктор.
Он жилил в селе Следово Ногинского района вместе с супругой Олей и сыном Алексеем. У них дома очень часто собирались преданные, проводились программы.
Бхакта Виктор был серьезно погружен в ежедневное изучение Шримад Бхагаватам и Шримад Бхагават Гиты. С Его Святейшеством Бхакти Анантой Кришной Госвами на земле которая принадлежала Виктору были планы сделать Брахмачарьи ашрам.
Но, у Кришны свои планы!
Жена и сын Виктора остались одни и нуждаются в материальной помощи.
Будем благодарны за посильные пожертвования. Примите наши смиренные поклоны. Харе Кришна!
На фотографии Виктор Прабху крайний слева.
Реквизиты карточки матаджи Оли. Карата СБРФ 4276840084927902 Ольга Уткина 
Пожалуйста, если можете, помогите его семье и помолитесь за Виктора....

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

18 января от разорвавшегося снаряда в Донецке погиб преданный Василий Пруть. Ему было около 60 лет.
Он был в Донецке на работе, в котельной. Работал электриком. Снаряд попал в место работы.
Этот преданный повторял святые имена больше чем 16 кругов на четках.
Так оборвался его жизненный путь в этом теле...
Помолитесь за него пожалуйста.
(Сообщение от Абхинанды прабху)

----------


## Иван-Иваныч-Иванов

> От Малика-малы д.д.:
> 
> Харе Кришна! Дорогие мои, любимые преданные, примите пожалуйста мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Слава Гурудеву!
> 
> Последние дни для меня были целой отдельной жизнью… Нет, не верно сказала, последний год для меня был отдельной жизнью внутри моей жизни и последние дни были экзаменом в этой жизни, серьезным экзаменом. И что я поняла ? Я поняла, что вся я полностью соткана из милости Гуру и вайшнавов – из вашей милости, дорогие преданные! Сейчас мое сердце переполняет благодарность к Господу Кришне, который щедро одаривает меня общением со своими преданными. Каждый преданный, как светлячок, проявляет качества Господа в этой темнице невежества, и оттого даже этот материальный мир со всеми его бедами, временностью, болезнями, болью, смертью становится светлым и Божественным.
> 
> Один из дорогих подарков, который мне сделал Кришна – это мой муж Джагаддатта прабху. Мы немного не дожили с ним до серебряной свадьбы, которая должны была состояться в октябре, мы планировали с ним отпраздновать это важное событие, но не успели, но все таки ,так или иначе, мы прожили неполных 25 лет. Так много всего мы пережили, испытали вместе…Вывод о человеке, я это реализовано поняла, нужно делать в последний день его жизни, вернее после ухода. Гурудев часто в своих семинарах по семейным отношениям говорит – не снимайте кастрюлю преждевременно с плиты, пока не приготовилось блюдо. Теперь я могу сказать, что блюдо нашей семейной жизни готово. Первым приготовился Джаг, обогнав меня, мне еще нужно побыть на огне какое-то время , чтобы довести меня до полной готовности ), однако это блюдо уже готово, чтобы угощать им большую семью Ведь маленькая семья готовит, чтобы угостить большую семью. Пока готовилось это блюдо изначально там были твердые и невкусные, хотя красивые на вид составляющие ( в молодости все красиво)), которые при первом же контакте с огнем стали выделять  накипь, которая в какой-то момент, всплывая, загораживала собой всю красоту, плавала на поверхности,  и  мы усиленно начали ее убирать, понимая, что угощать подобным никого нельзя. Такой период накипи есть в каждой семье, часто, к сожалению, именно в этот момент, пары расходятся, не доводя блюдо до кондиции. Мы же ее снимали, каждый по своему, и это заняло какое-то время, была и зажарка опять  нас же , а потом было длительное томление на огне, чтобы вкус довести до готовности, из сырого материла сделать что-то съедобное. Мы не готовились вдвоем, это было бы совсем не вкусно, все те, кто окружали нас становились главными составляющими вкуса этого блюда -  пряностями, специями, кто-то стал острым перцем, кто-то солью слез, без которых блюдо не было бы вкусным. Абсоюлтно все, с кем нам, как семье, посчастливилось встретиться на нашем жизненном пути, с кем мы соприкасались  очень сильно повлияли на процесс приготовления и на вкус блюда. Каждый из всех вас, наши дорогие близкие и далекие, знакомые и не очень, все влияли особенным образом на тысячи тысячи составляющих этого блюда, под кодовым названием « плов от Джагаддатты», которое становилось наваристее, ярче, богаче, вкуснее по милости всех вас.  Странно, что я так много пишу кулинарным языком, по видимому это тоже влияние Джагаддатты, о котором многие вспоминают именно, как об отце, который с любовью всех кормил, а кого-то даже учил готовить.
> 
> Я точно знаю, что он хотел каждого из вас угостить пловом из теплоты, внимания, доброты, щедрости, юмора, любви…Примите пожалуйста это угощение от него с любовью! Я очень надеюсь, что традиция, пиров любви, которую заложил в наш род Джагаддатта, продолжится благодаря его детям. А детей у него много! Четверых сыновей он воспитали с детства, в них он вложил все свое сердце, и я очень надеюсь, что они смогут все то, что получили сохранить, приумножить и вернуть миру. Однако у нас не 4 сына, многие стали сыновьями попозже и их уже не счесть, а скольких Господь нам подарил дочек, которых мы не родили сами, они пришли к нам уже большими, готовыми, красивыми и образованными - это такой специальный подарок от Кришны. А сколько Он послал в нашу семью друзей -  просто не перечесть,в этом я убедилась за последние дни, когда за один день через наш дом проходили сотни, сотни, сотни людей. Я была не в силах уже что-то делать сама, но наш дом был полон до краев, потому что дети пекли, стряпали, угощали, убирали, мыли, ухаживали, а потом пели киртан до ночи, читали Священные Писание рядом с Джагом и опять с утра все было горячее, свежее, с пылу, с жару, и опять люди шли, шли…Я видела какая у нас большая семья!! В эти дни я получила сотни писем, звонков, смс и через них я получила от каждого из вас невероятную силу, поддержку, заботу, тепло, любовь. Низко кланяюсь вам всем от всей нашей семьи, спасибо вам большое!!! Мы счастливые люди, потому что Шрила Прабхупада объединил нас всех в большую семью, в которой так интересно жить и в ней не страшно умирать, потому что уход в нашей семье – это не конец, это начало чего –то большего, а на экзамен преданные столько шпаргалок надают, так будут молиться и киртан петь, что у небесных экзаменаторов это точно вызовет улыбку, они сразу увидят, что пришел преданный Кришны – Верховного Господа! Маленький слуга своего Большого Друга! Джагаддатта  сейчас на экзамене, и я верю, что он сможет его пройти, благодаря всем вам.
> ...


Хмм. Как мудро. Харе Кришна

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Оcтавил тело в ночь с 23 на 24 февраля РАСИКА-НАМ прабху, прекрасный преданный, с голосом гандхарва, всю жизнь посвятивший Харинаме. Прекрасно помню его замечательные киртаны на Навадвипа мандала парикраме 2014. Он был похож на вишнудута с неизменной улыбкой и гармошкой на плече всегда энтузиастично поющим Святое Имя.

В Сарапуле прямо на харинаме Расиканаму прабху ( который вел харинаму) стало плохо, его увезли в больницу на "скорой" с подозрением на инфаркт и той же ночью Кришна его забрал.

Сегодня ты наш дорогой друг Расика Нам прабху оставил свое бренное тело. Нам будет тебя не хватать. Было здорово проповедовать Святое Имя Кришны по всему миру с тобой вместе. Я люблю тебя. Увидимся дома. Твоя группа "NITAY GAURANGA" и твой последний киртан вместе с нами.
Тут люди ходят день и ночь, потерянные в жизни. Но ты наш замечательный, прекрасный проповедник славы Бога, не перестаешь на клавиши аккордеона нажимать и воспевать и воспевать и воспевать в блаженстве Имя Кришны: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Забрал тебя Господь Чайтанья в Шри - раса киртана Свою, ты все - равно остался с нами и показал пример, что нужно просто продолжать распространять и воспевать Святое Имя Гауранги.

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

Дорогие преданные, вчера оставила тело моя мама, Вьяса-канти д.д., ученица Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами (а до того Харикеши Свами - Вана Вандита д.д.). Помолитесь, пожалуйста, за эту светлую душу... Большое спасибо. Харе Кришна.
 Ваш слуга Махабуддхи дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Sita Rani Dasi Ids
9 Март в 20:26 · 

Харе Кришна!!
Дорогие преданные, оставила тело моя бабушка, ученица Индрадьюмны Свами Маяпурприя деви даси!! Пожалуйста, дайте ей свои благословения

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Сообщение ББ Говинды Свами 17.03.2015:

"В последний экадаши моя духовная сестра Нандалал даси оставила этот мир в возрасте 72 лет. Она присоединилась к ИСККОН в 1971 году. Будучи замужем до ИСККОН, после она оставалась одинокой. Спустя несколько лет после того как она присоединилась, она зашла в комнату Шрилы Прабхупады, он посмотрел на нее и сказал: "Забудь об этих бессмысленных материальных мужьях, прими Кришну свои мужем" и дал ей маленькое красивое Божество Кришны. И ее Кришна был с ней куда бы она не ездила. Нандалал приехала во Вриндаван в 1977 или 1978 году. Там я ее и встретил. С тех пор 18 лет она прожила на Говардхане. Я имею в виду, в то время на Говардхане ничего не было, но как молодая западная женщина она вела удивительно строгую жизнь по милости Шри Радхи, в пыли Враджа. Я больше никогда её не видел. Но мы встретились на Фейсбуке и она была очень вдохновлена слушать о Врадже. Вся слава матаджи Нандалал. Пусть Шри Шри Радхе Шьям предоставят ей вечное место жительства на склонах Гирирадж Говардхана".

https://www.facebook.com/govindaswami108

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные, сегодня оставил тело один из старших преданных Николаевской ятры - Вичакшана прабху, лидер и вдохновитель многих искателей на духовном пути. Для меня он был и остаётся примером преданности Господу, доказательством чего являлась его жизнь, посвященная преданным, миссии духовного учителя, Шрилы Прабхупады и Господа! Нет сомнений, что он отправится в духовный мир, но зная великое сострадание этого преданного к живым существам, можно не исключать вероятность того, что эта великая душа захочет вернуться ... для того, что бы миссия Господа Чайтаньи ширилась! В любом случае, всё по воле Господа! 
Давайте почтим этого Великого Вайшнава! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие Махараджи и Прабху!
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
Я с большой грустью хотел бы сообщить вам, что наш дорогой брат в Боге Брахмананда Прабху оставил тело сегодня в 3:31 вечера в своей комнате во Вриндавана Дхаме.
Гаргамуни Прабху, Матаджи Махадеви вместе с доктором Ашу, Шарангой Тхакуром, Дхарматма Дасом и другими преданными присутствовали, когда он ушёл.
Дхарматма Дас, преданный из ИСККОН Вриндаванского храма, заботился о Брахмананде Прабху последние несколько лет. Дхарматма позвонил мне вчера, чтобы сообщить, что состояние Брахмананды Прабху было тяжелым и его посещал участковый врач.
Я тогда говорил с Брахманандой прабху по телефону и сказал ему, что я могу прислать врача из Дели, чтобы осмотреть его. Доктор Ашу, который был отправлен из Нью-Дели, провел первичный осмотр и почувствовал, что его состояние было очень серьезным, и считает, что он должен быть отправлен в госпиталь Аполло в Нью-Дели.
Вчера вечером, когда я разговаривал по телефону с Брахманандой Прабху, я предложил ему приехать в Дели, чтобы пройти медицинские тесты. Но он очень неохотно отнёсся к идее покинуть Вриндаван.
И Кришна исполнил его желание покинуть свое тело во Вриндавана Дхаме в благоприятный день явления Шрилы Вакрешвары Пандита.
Ваш слуга, Гопал Кришна Госвами
Сегодня киртан возле тела Брахмананды Прабху будет всю ночь и завтра его с процессией пронесут вокруг самадхи Прабхупады в 8 утра. Прилетел Гопал Кришна Госвами, как только узнал о его уходе. Брахмананда Прабху болел последнее время - инфекция дыхательных путей и сегодня вечером Кишори матажди, его духовная сестра, сказала мне - "он был настроен уйти во Вриндаване и только тут, ему предложили поехать в лучшую клинику в Дели для лечения респираторных путей, но он отказался покидать Вриндаван, Прабхупада пришел за ним", она заплакала, сказала что его уход - это как будто снова уход Прабхупады..и добавила что вайшнав уходит чтоб вернуться, что вайшнав никогда не умирает.
Лила Виласини д.д.


Message From H.H Gopal Krishna Goswami on Brahmananda Prabhu
Dear Maharajas and Prabhus,
Please accept my humble obeisances. All glories to Srila Prabhupada.
It is with great saddness that I wish to inform you all that our dear god-brother Brahmanada Prabhu passed away this afternoon at 3:31 pm IST in his room in Vrindavan Dham.
Gargamuni Prabhu, Maha Maya Mataji along with Dr. Ashu, Saranga Thakur Das, Dharmatma Das and few other devotees were present when he passed away.
Dharmatma Das, a devotee of the ISKCON Vrindavan temple, has been taking care of Brahmananda Prabhu for the past few years. Dharmatma called me yesterday to inform that Brahmanada Prabhu’s condition was serious and a local doctor was attending to him.
I then spoke to Brahmanada Prabhu on the phone and told him that I would be sending a doctor from Delhi to examine him. Dr. Ashu, who was sent from Delhi, conducted the initial examination and felt
his condition was very serious and was of the opinion that he should be moved to the Apollo hospital in New Delhi. Meanwhile, Dr. Krishna Priya from the Delhi temple had spoken to his friend who is a senior doctor in the Apollo hospital for making the necessary arrangements.
This afternoon the local devotees in Vrindavan had called the ambulance and were getting ready to bring Brahmananda Prabhu to Delhi. But he collasped before they could take him out of his room and into the ambulance.
Last night when I was on the phone with Brahmananda Prabhu, I suggested that he come to Delhi to undergo medical tests. But he was very reluctant to the idea of leavining Vrindavan.
And Krishna fulfilled his desire to leave his body in Vrindavan Dham and that to on the most auspicious day of Srila Vakresvara Pandit’s appearance day.
Saranga Thakur of the Vrindavan temple is now working on obtaning the permissions from the police and US Embassy for his last rites which would probably be performed tomorrow
morning.
Your servant,
Gopal Krishna Goswami

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Как сообщили преданные из Армении, вчера днем оставил тело один из первых преданных в СССР Адвайта Ачария прабху. Этот вайшнав распространял книги Шрилы Прабхупады в самое тяжелое время. За свою веру он подвергался преследованиям, пыткам, бесчеловечным экспериментам в психбольнице и тюремному заключению. Последние несколько лет Адвайта Ачария воспевал по 64 круга Маха-мантры. Нет никаких сомнений в том, что Кришна забрал его к себе в Духовный мир!
Агван Коляевич Арутюнян (Адвайта Ачария дас) присоединился к вайшнавам в феврале 1985 года, в возрасте тридцати лет. Он имел среднее образование и нигде не работал. О сознании Кришны он узнал благодаря сестре, которая познакомила его со своим другом Араиком Акопяном. Тот снабдил Агвана книгами и ответил на многие его вопросы.
Войдя в круг вайшнавов, Агван включился в проповедь. Он много ездил по Советскому Союзу, распространяя книги. Но уже первая поездка на Украину, в марте-апреле 1985 года, закончилась задержанием за распространение листовок на станции «Знаменка» Кировоградской области. Целый месяц его продержали в КПЗ, пытаясь убедить отречься от веры. Однако тот держался стойко, чем вызвал немалое уважение не только сокамерников, но и надзирателей. Сотрудники КГБ подсадили ему в камеру своего соглядатая («стукача»), но, поскольку Агвану не в чем было признаваться, кроме как в своей искренней вере в Бога, тот не смог ничего выведать. Преданного отпустили, предварительно предупредив о недопустимости «бродяжнического и паразитического» образа жизни
Вернувшись в Ереван, Агван тут же снова отправился в дорогу. Третья по счету его поездка совпала по времени с арестом Камаламалы, Санньясы и Атмананды.
В своих странствиях преданный посетил Ленинакан, Баку, Уфу, Саратов и Новосибирск. В Новосибирске его задержали снова. Сценарий, по которому разворачивались события, был почти такой же, как и на Украине: камера, уговоры, попытки запугать или прельстить (преданному предлагали поступление в ВУЗ). В итоге Агвана снова отпустили.
Вернувшись в Ереван, измотанный и уставший после долгой дороги и ареста, вайшнав обнаружил, что квартира, на которой раньше находился их ашрам, опустела. Ему рассказали, что четверых его друзей держат под арестом, а остальные, опасаясь преследований и обысков, вынуждены искать себе новое место для жилья.
Агван, на свой страх и риск, остался на старом месте и продолжал трудиться над изготовлением книг. К нему присоединились Гагик, Саркис и еще один новый преданный – Тигран Кандилян.
А вскоре в Ереван приехали из Абхазии Туласи с Нандимукхи, скрывавшиеся от властей и родных. Они привезли с собой компактный станок для обрезки книг, чем немало облегчили труд своим армянским собратьям. Таким образом, подпольный цех по производству вайшнавской литературы продолжал функционировать даже после ареста его «руководства».
5 и 6 января 1986 года самые активные миссионеры – Гагик, Саркис и Агван – тоже были арестованы.
Сарвабхавана Дас (Гагик): «Они оскорбляли нас и избивали своими дубинками без всякой жалости.… Они били нас примерно десять-пятнадцать минут, а мы лежали на полу и корчились от боли. Они вложили в руки Сако одну из наших священных книг и поставили его перед алтарем. Сфотографировав его в таком положении, они вытолкали нас из комнаты, надели на нас наручники и посадили в машину».
Преданных отвезли в Мясникянское отделение милиции. Начался допрос. Сотрудников правоохранительных органов интересовало прежде всего, где печатаются книги. На прямые вопросы преданные отвечать отказались (хотя бы потому, что сами не знали) и тогда те перешли к более решительным действиям. «Они пытались что-то из меня вытянуть и не смогли, – вспоминает Сарвабхавана Дас. – Не смогли, даже тогда, когда с меня сняли брюки и сказали, что сейчас посадят на бутылку. Бутылка попалась красная, и они сказали, что выбрали такую не зря, чтобы не видно было крови… Один из самых старых милиционеров, лет, наверное, под 50…, был самым активным из них и топтал каблуками мне пальцы ног… Они били меня по очереди – кто-то шел подкрепиться, пообедать, кто-то оставался… [Били] с утра до вечера. Но в первый день мне ничего не сделали. Закрыли в “аквариум”. Вечером уже было некогда. Но на следующий день они пришли и начали со свежими силами с самого утра».
25 марта 1986 года, когда все гаудия-вайшнавы мира праздновали 500-летие со дня явления Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, Харикеша Свами провел для некоторых своих советских учеников заочное посвящение, дав им новые, духовные имена. В их числе оказались и трое узников советашенской тюрьмы: Гагик стал Сарвабхаваной, Саркис получил имя Шачисута, а Агван с этих пор именовался Адвайта Ачарьей. Получили духовные имена и некоторые другие армянские вайшнавы: Прана Дас, Харидас Тхакур Дас, Нитьянанда Рама Дас.
Следствие по делу Сарвабхаваны, Шачисуты и Адвайты Ачарьи шло еще несколько месяцев, а в начале лета 1986 года начался суд.
Судебное заседание было больше похоже на пародию. Адвокатов не было; подсудимым пришлось самим защищать себя. Не оказалось и пострадавших, здоровью которых был нанесен вред.
Преданные понимали, что приговор им определен заранее, и не особо старались оправдаться. Так, Адвайта Ачарья «принял обвинение, аргументируя тем, что это верное учение и занимающиеся им стоят на правильном пути». В итоге всех троих признали виновными – на это понадобилось всего три дня. Сарвабхавану и Шачисуту приговорили к двум годам в колонии общего режима. Адвайта Ачарья в прошлом уже имел судимость (за драку), поэтому получил больше – три года.
Только в 87 году под давлением мировой общественности преданных стали отпускать из тюрем.
Вся слава преданным Санкиртаны!
(По материалам Виджитатмы прабху)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные, друзья!
С болью в сердце сообщаю о том, что вчера оставил тело старший ученик ЕС Шрилы Индрадьюмна Свами Абхай Чаран прабху. Помолитесь, пожалуйста, за этого замечательного вайшнава, который для нас был и остается примером в служении Гуру и вайшнавам.


В Москве поминальная ягья пройдет в понедельник в 10.00 в храме Шри Шри Доялу-Нитай Шачисуты.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Дорогие преданные! сегодня около 5 утра в Вологде оставила тело удивительная преданная санкиртаны матаджи Сарвадеви. Пожалуйста, дайте свои благословения, чтобы она никогда не расставалась больше со своим Господом, которому она поклонялась всю свою жизнь с огромное преданностью и любовью.
Я никогда в жизни не видела Сарвадеви в плохом настроении, она всегда была приветливой и заботливой, она всегда отдавала последнее, служила преданным. Она была очень продвинутой преданной, знала философию, умело проповедовала, находила подход к каждому человеку. Она была очень простой и искренней, в то же время она отличалась удивительной глубиной сознания Кришны. Так получалось, что многие преданные не могли видеть ее уровень, общались с ней свысока, она всегда принимала такое отношение как должное, она была очень смиренной, всегда молилась за тех, кто был ей недоволен по той или иной причине. Она была очень привязана к духовному учителю и стремилась помогать ему в распространении миссии.... 
Дорогая Сарвадеви, у меня нет никаких сомнений, что Господь забрал вас к себе. Простите, пожалуйста, все мои осознанные и неосознанные оскорбления. Я буду скучать по вам, по вашим историям санкиртаны, по нашей многочасовой катхе и совместном служении...
Экатма Сундари д.д.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Покинул этот мир Его милость Сурабхи Прабху, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, архитектор, построивший храм Кришна Баларам Мандир во Вриндаване и храм На Juhu beach в Мумбаи.
Deena Bandhu Das:
Please join us in Prayers for Surabhi, the architect of Vrindavan and Juhu Temples, and Pushpa Samadhi in Mayapur. At this time, he has come to Vrindavan to leave this world, as he lost the battle with cancer. Went to see him this morning, he was unconscious and the devotees were doing kirtan. Just for the service of building two of Srila Prabhupada's favorite temples, he is assured the highest destination!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Появилась информация, что Матаджи Ганга-Майи из Краснодара оставила тело на днях. Кто-то может подтвердить и дать более подробную информацию?

----------


## DanilLisavskoi

в ночь с 18 на 19 сентября 2015 года  . Ушла светлая вайшнави Ганга Маи . Удивительной души человек . Богиня по приготовлению прасада . То что делала она - это волшебство . Многие Гуру хвалили ее за умение необычайно вкусно готовить .  
вот ее страница в ФБ https://www.facebook.com/galina.grabovets

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие братья и сестры! Вчера в 13.30 оставил тело один из старейших учеников Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами в Санкт- Петербурге и в России в целом, Ишвара Пури Прабху. Ему было 90 лет. Он получил инициацию еще в 1989 году. Он был замечательным преданным. Между прочим, он прошел всю Великую отечественную войну. Шрила Гопал Кришны Госвами, когда приезжал в августе в Санкт-Петербург, говорил, что едет туда еще и потому, что хочет увидеть Ишвара Пури Прабху. Пожалуйста, помолитесь за него. Здесь фото с последней встречи Гуру Махараджа с Ишвара Пури Прабху в августе. Я лично тогда был поражен ясностью сознания Ишвара Пури Прабху и его вдохновленностью в сознании Кришны, несмотря на те страдания, которые ему причиняло тело. Свидетели его ухода сказали, что он был в сознании, просто улыбнулся и спокойно ушел. Удивительный пример. Даже по фотографиям видно, какая это необычная личность. Ишвара Пури Прабху ки джая!!!

----------


## Атма-сварупа дас

Это был замечательный преданный, мы вместе были в пище Жизни в Назрани и Грозном. Он ничего не боялся и зачастую рисковал своей жизнью во благо людей и нас в том числе. Порой у него не было времени даже стирать одежду, но он смог сильно продвинуть программу в Назрани. Он был очень добр ко мне! 


> В Германии оставил тело Шриман прабху, на фото слева. В свое время очень, очень много сделавший для программы "Пища Жизни" в Сухуме, Чечне, Цхинвали. Хороший был человек.
> 
>  Пища жизни в Цхинвали http://nama-hatta.narod.ru/news/articles/20080511.html
>  В Чечне  http://video.yandex.ru/users/sulo-cana/view/1261/

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Сегодня, в 19.30 во Вриндаване оставил мир Манохар прабху - один из старших преданных Ташкентской ятры. Радуюсь его удаче и грущу, думая о потере для нас. В добрый час, прабху! Счастливого возвращения!
За несколько дней до ухода Манохара прабху (из дневника Б.Б Говинды Махараджа):
"Сегодня я сопровождал ЕС Индрадьюмну Свами, и мы получили даршан Шри Шри Гаура Нитай, Кришна Баларамы, Радхе Шьям и Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады. 
Затем мы посетили Манохара прабху, одного из старейших учеников ЕС Индрадьюмны Свами, родом из Ташкента, Узбекистан. 
Я знаю Манохара с начала девяностых годов. Он всегда был прекрасным смиренным преданным. По профессии он спортивный тренер. 
Нечего и говорить, что он всегда был в самой лучше форме, а его мышцы отказывались иметь какие-то рамки и ограничения. 
Однако прошлым летом ему был поставлен диагноз рак простаты, который распространился по всем костям его тела. 
Поскольку доктора сказали, что излечения от его болезни нет, он приехал во Вриндаван, чтобы провести здесь остаток своих дней. 
ЕС Индрадьюмна Свами дал Манохару очень хороший пример. Он сказал, что как путешествующие проповедники мы покидаем одно место – к сожалению одних людей, и прибываем в другое место – к радости тех, кто там живёт. 
Таким же образом уход Манохара вызовет у нас печаль от потери такого удивительного вайшнава, однако его с радостью встретит Господь и Его спутники, которые будут встречать Манохара по ту сторону. 
Я тоже сказал ему кое-что, но в больше степени я выражал ему свою благодарность и глубокую признательность за благословение общения с ним за последние 20 с лишним лет. 
Затем мы обнялись и ушли. 
Друзья, позвольте попросить всех вас помолиться за Манохара. 
Пусть Господь Кришна встретит его с распростёртыми объятиями и любовью в Шри Вриндаван Дхаме.
Харе Кришна!!"

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Сегодня днем моя мама, Мария Федоровна, оставила тело на 93 году жизни, до последнего дня работая на загородном участке. Помолитесь, пожалуйста, за светлый путь для ее души.

 С уважением ко всем вам Гаргачарйа  дас.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Удивительно трогающая сердце история о преданности Кришне.??

Также прикрепляю видео с преданной, о которой пойдет речь. Очень сложно понять что матаджи говорит, но ее чистота и непосредственность, ее преданность растопили сердце. Невозможно равнодушно смотреть на нее. Она такая чистая. Это невозможно сымитировать! Ее сердце полностью отдано Кришне. Она каждый раз когда говорят Кришна - начинает плакать. Я никогда такого не видел. Не знаю что и добавить. Но ее образ, когда она обнимает Кришну, теперь очень глубоко в сердце! Почему нет слов, чтобы все это рассказать???!!!

Естественно нет ничего странного в поездке 74 летней азербайджанки в Индию. Человек может отправиться в любое место в любом возрасте. Однако путешествие туда во сне жительницы г. Сумгаита в Азербайджане Земфиры Мустафаевой и невероятное сходство увиденного во сне с тем, что затем произошло в ее жизни наяву, и кроме того признание ее в штате Андхра-Прадеш в качестве святой, по нашему мнению уже не является обычным событием.

По рассказу Земфиры Мустафаевой, перед поездкой в Индию она часто видела во сне Храм:

- «Храм был безлюдный. Мой дорогой Господь показывал мне этот Храм и говорил: «Только ты можешь оживить эти места. Как ты допускаешь, чтобы любимый Храм оставался пустым? Приходи и живи в этом Храме». Увидев несколько раз этот сон, я не находила себе места. В конце концов, справившись с нерешительностью, я приняла решение отправиться туда. Несмотря на то, что у меня не было сомнений что это был необычный сон, о реальности увиденного там мои родные не верил и думали что я лишилась рассудка. Таким образом, они пытались отвернуть меня от моих мыслей. Я же готовилась к путешествию. И вот наконец я отправилась в путь, оставив в слезах многих моих дорогих и близких людей.

Замфире не составило труда найти увиденное во сне место, хотя она даже не знала точно название Храма, информацию о котором получила во сне. Это место находится в штате Андхра-Прадеш, расположенном в южных провинциях Индии, около отдаленной деревни Ведадри. Храм называется Гададриди и находится на расстоянии 2-2,5 км от деревни, на вершине одноименной горы. По описанию проживающего и работающего в Индии азербайджанского бизнесмена Габиба Багирова и любезно представившего эту информацию, Храм расположился в очень живописном месте: от туда можно видеть всю деревню, и все окрестности вокруг нее. А река Кришна, текущая в 3-4 километрах от Храма, придает этим местам особый вид».

Однако, наряду с этой красотой, храм Гададри был также заброшенным, как Земфира и видела это во сне (ее ныне зовут в Индии - Пада Севанам). Туда лишь раз в неделю приходил жрец, который проводил церемонию пуджи, означающую выражение почтения Богу. Окрестности вокруг Храма кишели обезьянами, змеями и различными хищниками. По этой причине местные власти, контролирующие Храм, не допускали ее размещение в Храме, опасаясь за ее жизнь. Однако несмотря на это, она поселилась в нем. Преподаватель Габиб лично отправился туда и старался отговорить старую женщину:

- «Я умолял ее вернуться, объясняя что никто из местных жителей не осмеливается жить там. Но она повернулась не ко мне, не к местным представителям власти, а к старшим жрецам и сказала: «Кто может спасти того, кто хочет убить Бога? И кто может убить того, кого Он охраняет? Мой Господь рекомендовал мне проживать не в деревне, а именно в Храме. «После этих слов старший жрец не сдержал слез и перед всеми объявил, что обязуется обеспечить ей безопасность. И так ей дали официальное разрешение на проживание в Храме».

Разбив купленную в Баку туристическую палатку около храма, Земфира стала там проживать и прежде всего занялась наведением порядка в Храме. Услышав об этом жители Ведадри и многочисленные жители других близлежащих населенных пунктов пришли посмотреть на нее. Каждый приносил что-то с собой и так они построили для Пада Севаны однокомнатную хижину. Вскоре Храм стал известен во всем штате. Теперь он считается самым многолюдным Храмом штата. Ввиду того, что эта пожилая женщина Пада Севана совершила такой подвиг преданности, все люди теперь почитают ее как святую, а этот древний заброшенный Храм теперь стал одним из самых почитаемых Храмов в штате. И даже губернатор штата несколько раз приходил туда и создал фонд для обновления этого Храма и перестройки Хижины Пада Севаны. Так Храм, не имевший до сих пор дороги, электричества и воды, был обустроен во всех отношениях.

Местные монахи рассказывают об истории храма Гададри, о многих событиях в этих местах. Говорят, что живший здесь в старину сильный и безжалостный правитель, молился Брахме, стараясь получить тайное знание, которое позволит ему получать прощение за свои злодеяния. Господь Брахма, довольный его аскетическими подвигами, согласился научить этого правителя тайному знанию. Однако Сам Всевышний Бог, в образе Нрисимхадевы, зная, что жестокий правитель будет злоупотреблять этим полученным знанием, убил его и так предотвратил катастрофу. Отметим, что в самом древнем течении Ваишнавизма все еще поклоняются этому Богу в образе Нрисимхи. Говорят, что в 32 томной древней религиозно-философской книге под названием «Шримад-Бхагаватам» описано убийство атеиста Хиранья Кашипу этим Господом Нрисимхадевой, который сделал это чтобы спасти жизнь его святому сыну Прахладе. Теперь в Храме и также в хижине, в которой проживает Пада Севанам, имеются картины посвященные Господу Нрисимхадеве.

Сегодня 02.06.2016 Матаджи Пада Севаана (ученица Рохинисуты прабху) оставила этот мир. Хочу рассказать детали о том, как ушла матаджи Пада Севанам. Последний месяц она ничего не ела ... Болела ... Отвергла каких либо врачей .. Говорила - Кришна мой врач ... Сегодня утром - первые посетители , нашли её в этом положении ... Она не дышала ... На фото - то как её нашли ... (фото прикреплено)

Тот, кто в конце жизни, покидая тело, помнит только Меня, сразу обретает Мою природу. В этом нет никаких сомнений.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В Омске оставила тело замечательная,очень серьёзная и экстатичная преданная-Матаджи Титикша.Давайте благословим и помолимся за неё и её преданный путь к Богу.Пусть Кришна прольёт на неё Свою бесконечную милость.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Сегодня вайшнавы простились с матаджи Ягьявалки. Ягьявалки долгое время возглавляла знаменитую радиостанцию Кришналока, благодаря каторой сотни тычяч россиян узнали о вайшнавизме. По просьбе родственников на церемонии присутствовали лишь несколько вайшнавов во главе с Шрилой Бхакти Вигьяной Госвами. Общая встреча в память о матаджи Ягьявалки пройдет в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты в субботу, 2 июля, с 13.30

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Сегодня, 15 минут назад, покинул тело мой папа. Надеюсь, что по милости Кришны и по молитвам преданных он получит лучшие условия, чтобы в последующем служить Кришне.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Сегодня рано утром, в благоприятное время брахма-мухурты, в праздник Хера Панчами, в присутствии вайшнавов и святого имени, оставил этот мир искренний и утвержденный преданный — Расаван прабху. Он ученик Шрилы Бхактивайбхавы Свами Махараджа, пришел в это движение в начале 90-х годов.  В то время, он распрастранял  много книг Шрилы Прабхупады, а также принимал активное участие в организации центра сознание Кришны в Саках. Его всегда радовали успехи других преданных в духовной жизни. Он был прост и никому не завидовал. Расаван прабху,  практиковал бхакти йогу очень серьезно, с сильной верой в книги Шрилы Прабхупады и наставления духовного учителя. Он часто был вдохновленным только лишь одним комментарием Шрилы Прабхупады и мог обсуждать его часами в обществе преданных. 


Однажды, после одного из испытаний со стороны майи, он с глубокой убежденностью в сердце сказал: «В книгах Шрилы Прабхупады написано все абсолютно правильно! Все правда!» Расаван прабху, всегда был активным проповедником и хорошим другом для преданных всей крымской общины преданных. 

Следуя наставлениям своего духовного учителя, до последнего момента, он был сосредоточен на кришна- катхе и святом имени. Это был достойный уход…..

Шриман Расаван прабху, ки — джай!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Сегодня утром оставил тело прекрасный Вайшнав, ученик Шрилы Гопала Кришны Госвами Акшая прабху. Акшая прабху болел раком и ушел из этого мира под киртан, перед Божествами и при поддержки своего брата Амриты прабху.
Акшая прабху очень много помогал преданным, очень любил служить им делая массаж и паря в баньке. Пожалуйста, помолитесь за этого прекрасного преданного!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные!
Сейчас в больнице наша замечательная санкиртанщица Нина Волкова оставила тело. Помолитесь, пожалуйста, об этой душе... Пускай Кришна будет к ней благосклонен...

Локарам прабху, Г.Барнаул

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы! Фонд социальной поддержки преданных сообщает Вам, что вчера вечером, под звуки киртана в присутствии преданных Радха-Дамодар прабху оставил тело. Его преждевременный уход, тяжелое испытание для всех нас.
Сегодня будут вестись все необходимые приготовления для подготовки обряда прощания с Радха-Дамодаром. О дате, времени и
месте прощания будет объявлено в следующем информационном сообщении.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА!!! Вся Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!!! Дорогие Преданные примите пожалуйста мои смеренные поклоны.Несколько часов назад после продолжительной болезни оставил тело Преданный из Владикавказа Аджита Пандава Прабху,он является учеником Е.М.Чайтаньи Чандра Чарана Прабху,многие его знают как Саша(Нинзя). Помолитесь пожалуйста о Нём.

 Ваш слуга Ямуна Бихари дас.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные и друзья Питерской-Ленинградской ятры, с прискорбием хотим известить, что сегодня днем оставила тело одна из первы преданных нашей ятры, Храдини деви даси. Все старые преданные помнят ее посиделки-намахаты, ее незатейливый, но вкуснейший прасад, ее беззаветную преданность божества Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай и то, как она постоянно танцевала на всех киртанах, приободряя всех остальных...
Хотим принести наши соболезнования родным, близким и друзьям Хладини деви даси. 
Светлая ей память! И пусть самый милостивый Господь, Гауранга Махапрабху, прольет на ее Свою безграничную милость! 
Хладини деви даси ки, джай!!!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные, сегодня утром в Москве оставила тело матаджи Экананда, ученица Гопала Кришна Госвами. У нее была тяжелая болезнь, про которую она не знала. Матаджи долгие годы жила и служила в Питере, в Москву приехала на лечение, но не успела...
Пожалуйста давайте поддержим ее в своих молитвах. Кремация состоится в Москве предположительно в пятницу (место и время сообщу)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

НИТЬЯНАНДА РАМА ГОРДОН 
11 декабря 1996 года (Вриндавана, Индия) 
- 26 января 2017 года (Сидней, Австралия)
Дорогие друзья, 
С глубокой скорбью я делюсь этой новостью. 
Мой любимый сын Нитай скончался сегодня, 20 лет
Прошу ваших молитв
С любовью, Курма дас
Nityananda Rama Gordon
11 December 1996 (Vrindavan, India)
- 26 January 2017 (Sydney, Australia)
Dear friends,
It is with profound sadness that I share this news.
My beloved son Nitai has passed away today, aged 20.
Requesting your prayers.
With love,
Kurma Dasa

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

https://www.facebook.com/lokaram.das...74?pnref=story

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные, сегодня, после длительной болезни, покинула этот мир матаджи Биндху-мата - ученица ЕС Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа и мать великого преданного Амбариши прабху. Пожалуйста, благословите ее!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

· 
Харе Кришна!Дорогие братья и сестры сегодня по вацапу, из группы ростовских учеников, пришло сообщение,что оставила тело бабушка Тиртха Кирти-ученица Индрадьюмны Свами Махараджа.Пожалуйста, помолитесь за нее. Харе Кришна _/\_

Мадхави Сакхи Д.д.

----------


## Марк

Дорогие преданные!
Помолитесь за Е.М. Санкаршану прабху, нашего знаменитого киртанию...
Он оставил тело 17 июня 2017 года.

Вот также сообщение его супруги Анастасии Боста (Никунджа) https://vk.com/bostinda?z=photo87855...78550_00%2Frev

----------


## Махабхарата дас

дорогие преданные! сегодня, 3 февраля, оставила тело московская ученица Шрилы Гопал Кришны Госвами Матаджи Тривени. Известная своим энтузиазмом в служении Гуру и преданным, она нуждается сейчас в ваших молитвах...
Церемония шраддха намечена предварительно на 6.02 в 16.00 в храме Шри Шри Доялу-Нитай Шачисуты.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Прощание с матаджи Атульей. 
Матаджи Атулья, ученица Шрилы Гопала Кришна Госвами, оставила тело 3 марта в возрасте около 80 лет. Матаджи присоединилась к движению Сознания Кришны в 1992 году. Занималась санкиртаной, помога*ла преданным в поддержании здоровья, проводила регулярные нама-хатты, участво*вала в работе Москов*ской Бхактиведанта Гуру-кулы.
Во время прощания вайшнавы говорили очень много теплых слов. Рассказывали о том, что даже будучи уже прикованной к постеле, Атулья продолжала проповедовать. Каждый раз, когда к ней приезжала скорая, врачи уходили с книгами Шрилы Прабхупады и большими пакетами прасада.
8 марта в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты пройдет поминальная ягья, начало в 11 часов

----------


## Махабхарата дас

К сожалению, сегодня ночью Манжу Шри Деви,о которой мы писали в теме "Беда", оставила тело. Пожалуйста, помолитесь об этой душе!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы! Помолитесь, пожалуйста, за матаджи Джаяпраду ... Она оставила тело в автокатастрофе сегодня утром. Она в своё время много служила Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте и до последней своей минуты оставалась преданной Шриле Прабхупаде!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие друзья! 
Сегодня в 16:00 мск, оставила тело старая ученица Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами, мата-джи Махешвари деви даси. 
В течении многих лет она служила Божествам нашей Петербургской ятры и мурти Шрилы Прабхупады, регулярно делая для них гирлянды. К сожалению, в последнии годы по состоянию здоровья она не могла лично посещать программы. Также она и ее семья многие годы лично служили нашему духовному учителю, стирая и гладя его одежду. 
Ушла она в любящем окружении, созерцая божества Господа, изображение Шри Шри Панча-таттвы, а также в присутствии дочери, Гауранге Радхе даси и мужа, Джайадхармы прабху. 
Просим всех учеников Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами помолится за нее, чтобы она продолжила свой путь к лотосным стопам Божественной Четы. 
Мы уже оповестили духовного учителя об уходе его ученицы. 
Всем ясного сознания Кришны в новом году, дорогие друзья, братья и сестры! 
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

· 
Дорогие преданные Господа Шри Кришны! Помолитесь, пожалуйста, за прекрасную Вайшнави, ученицу Шрилы Локанатха Свами, матаджи Раганугу, которая сегодня оставила этот мир!

Вишнурата Дас Манахов

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Харе Кришна!
Сегодня, 10 марта 2019 года в 15.40 во Вриндаване в возрасте 39 лет, после тяжелой болезни, оставила тело преданная из Владивостока - Кунджа Кишори дд (ученица ББ Говинды Свами). Пожалуйста, помолитесь о ее духовном благополучии.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные! Вчера Кунджа Кишори Матаджи оставила тело во Вриндаване. Пройдя через тяжелейшие испытания болезнью, которая пронзала ее, она сдала свой последний экзамен на пути домой к Кришне. Шримати Радхарани и Шри Кришна несомненно возьмут под личную опеку и позаботятся об этой удивительной душе. Хотим также поблагодарить всех преданных, которые заботились о ней в трудные минуты, которые помогали ей и были рядом.

«Когда во Вриндаване умерла маленькая девочка, дочь одного из учеников Прабхупады, то Шрилу Прабхупаду спросили, вернулась ли она к Богу, к личному общению с Кришной, он сказал: 
— Да, каждый, кто оставляет тело во Вриндаване, получает освобождение».

Кунджа Кишори матаджи всегда радовалась тому, как преданные в нашем городе служат Святому Имени на Харинаме. Она всегда сама очень медитировала на это служение и по возможности участвовала в этом празднике жизни! Мы всегда были рады видеть ее луноподобное лицо с прекрасными глазами, которые излучали любовь к Кришне и Вайшнавам.

И в последние, самые тяжелые дни, она продолжала думать о таком прекрасном служении, как Харинама. Для всех нас это очень ценные слова. Это удивительно, что на пороге к новой, лучшей жизни, эта прекрасная и удивительная душа продолжала, превозмогая боль, думать о Шри Нитьянанде и Шри Чайтанье!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Сегодня в брахма-мухурту шукла трайодаши месяца Говинда оставил тело наш духовный брат Шриман Бхагаван Пандит прабху. 
Я очень счастлив, что судьба меня с Вами свела и мне удалось получить Ваше общение!
Дандаваты Вам, Бхагаван Пандит прабху! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

С искренней печалью мы сообщаем об уходе Ее Милости Парвати Матаджи (ACBSP); легендарной ученицы Шрилы Прабхупады, которая много лет жила в Шри-Вриндаван-дхаме. Она руководила Самадхи Мандиром Шрилы Прабхупады и координатором ежедневных занятий по Бхагавад-гите в доме Шрилы Прабхупады. С заслуженным благословением Шрилы Прабхупады она получила редкую и исключительную милость Шримати Радхарани, живя и служа и покинув тело в Шри Вриндаван-дхаме, святейшем месте.Она оставила свое тело прошлой ночью примерно в 11:30 часов вечера. Она мирно ушла во сне, и только Прабхупада пел в её комнате. Она со своим Прабхупадой ее Господом сейчас ??

Страница Самадхи Мандира Шрилы Прабхупады вор Вриндаване https://www.facebook.com/samadhimandir/

Yogini Gopika: Парвати матаджи была как никто другой, полной духовного огня, юмора, решительности, благодати и обаяния. Снаружи она может быть была немного колючая, но внутри было сердце из золота. Я буду скучать по ней очень сильно.

Stephen Knapp: Мать Парвати была единственным человеком, который мог бы сказать мне, чтобы я дал лекцию по Бхагавад Гите, когда я посещал Вриндаван. Всякий раз, когда я приезжаю во Вриндаван, я никогда не даю лекции, потому что моя цель - просто пропитаться атмосферой Вриндавана и услышать лекции других. Но когда Парвати говорила мне что я должен дать класс я соглашался. Вриндаван никогда не будет таким же, по крайней мере для меня. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Утром позвонил Нирмал-канти прабху, сказал что оставил тело Абхиджит Нитай прабху, координатор программы "Пища жизни" на Донбассе. Некоторое время назад он попал в аварию, проходил лечение, но сорвался тромб. Помолитесь, дорогие вайшнавы, за этого светлого преданного!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Прощание с матаджи Анандини пройдёт в морге ЦКБ ГА по адресу Иваньковское шоссе д 7 во вторник, 20 августа, с 10.30 до 11.30.
Также, в четверг в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты пройдёт церемония в память Шримати Анандини. Мы хотим попросить старших преданных рассказать о матаджи, проведём необходимые церемонии и раздадим прасад. Начало программы в 14 часов.

Если вы желаете оказать помощь можно сделать следующее:
1. Организовать хороший киртан в крематории (фисгармонь, мриданга, караталы). Это особенно важно и нужно - обязательно напишите мне, если готовы сделать это. 
2. Преданные с транспортом могут организовать приезд старших преданных в Николо-Архангельский крематорий во вторник и в храм в четверг. О своём участии сообщите матаджи Олесе +7 915 335-90-49
3. В четверг прийти помочь в приготовлении прасада. Если готовы послужить - напишите матаджи Нагари (+79853623118)
4. Основные расходы по последним обрядам для матаджи Анандини берет на себя её сын, но если вы хотите оплатить часть расходов на прасад и цветы, можете сделать перевод на карту Сбербанка 4274 3200 2792 9119 (Олег Олегович Б.)
*При переводе, пожалуйста, сделайте пометку "Для матаджи Анандини"

Шримати Анандини, воспоминания ЕМ Кришнананды прабху :

Кришна благодарен. Он не забывает того, что человек сделал для Него. Он позаботится о его посмертной судьбе. А с другой стороны, Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что за проповедником лично придет Господь Чайтанья и нейтрализует все недостатки этого проповедника. Шримати Анандини оставалась проповедником до последних своих дней и очень много сделала для Движения Господа Чайтаньи в нашей стране.

Она присоединилась к Движению в самый разгар преследований кришнаитов в СССР — в 1985 году — с риском для жизни проповедовала в те годы. Она — автор первых переводов книг Шрилы Прабхупады на русский язык. Будучи профессиональной переводчицей, она чувствовала недостатки первых русских переводов и поэтому с большим энтузиазмом их редактировала. Она занималась этой деятельностью до последних своих дней — в том числе, она участвовала в издании на русском языке книг ее гуру, Шрилы Радханатхи Махараджа.

В подпольные годы у нее было важное служение — прием высоких гостей. Достаточно рано к нам стали приезжать ученики Шрилы Прабхупады из-за рубежа, и многие из них жили у нее в квартире.

Когда Движение в нашей стране было официально зарегистрировано в 1988 году, Шримати Анандини также проявила героический энтузиазм, участвуя во всех харинамах и в первых Ратха-ятрах, проходивших в разных местах в нашей стране.

Она была первой старшей матаджи в Москве. Она всегда хотела, чтобы в Москве был ашрам брахмачарини и много для этого сделала, но исторически первой старшей матаджи в Московском обществе сознания Кришны была назначена другая преданная. Однако, по требованиям брахмачарини, это служение опять передали Шримати Анандини. Многие сейчас уже старшие вайшнави обязаны ей своим сознанием Кришны — причем далеко не только в Москве. Значительной была роль Шримати Анандини в создании Института Бхактиведанты в Москве. Фактически этот проект, который является исполнением прямого указания Шрилы Прабхупады о проповеди в научной среде, был начат усилиями трех преданных, из которых один — это Шримати Анандини. Ее проповедь в научных городках до сих пор помнят преданные, которые благодаря ей там возникли.

Наконец, нельзя не упомянуть ее успешную проповедь в высших эшелонах власти в СССР.

У нее были совершенно особенные отношения со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Она начала свой духовный поиск в среде первых преследуемых советских йогов, и в этой среде ей впервые явился Шрила Прабхупада. Это был очень яркий мистический опыт, благодаря которому она легко его узнала по первым подпольным изданиям его книг. И верность Шриле Прабхупаде она пронесла через всю свою жизнь, что помогло ей пережить все те потрясения, которые выпали на долю Движения сознания Кришны в нашей стране. Ее вера в Шрилу Прабхупаду и стремление продолжать его миссию не колебались никогда.

У меня была возможность общаться с Шримати Анандини до ее последних дней — правда, в основном, по телефону. Из этих наших, как правило, длительных телефонных переговоров я мог констатировать, что ее сознание Кришны нисколько не убывало, несмотря на явное убывание телесных возможностей. Она всегда оставалась вайшнави — очень требовательной к себе и требовательной к другим. Когда человек настолько требователен к себе, как она, то у него есть право быть требовательным и к другим также. Ее квартира — это храм. Там она до последних дней поклонялась Божествам, которые поселились в этой квартире лет 30 назад. Там же живет долгожительница — Туласи. Там же находится огромная библиотека Шримати Анандини. Ее жажда до литературы сознания Кришны никогда не насыщалась — она всегда у меня просила все новинки этой литературы на английском языке. В свое время я попросил брахмачари Ашрама Бхактиведанты поехать к Шримати Анандини и записать ее воспоминания. Они хорошо провели интервью, а когда вернулись сразу попросили меня устроить им возможность еще раз побывать, потому что атмосфера квартиры уникальна. Я уверен, что, если человек оставляет тело в такой атмосфере, можно не волноваться о его посмертной судьбе.

Шримати Анандини ки — джай!

Ваш слуга КРИШНАНАНДА дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна!!! Дорогие
Преданные примите
пожалуйста мои поклоны
вся Слава Шриле
Прабхупаде и Его Искренним
и Чистым Преданным!!!
По молитесь пожалуйста
о матушки Сатхви, она
оставила своё бренное
тело несколько часов назад
в блаженном состоянии
в возрасте 83 лет.Она
являлась ученицей Его
Святейшества Шрилы
Ниранджана Свами и жила
в Северной Осетии во
Владикавказе.Она очень
любила Преданных,Шрилу
Прабхупаду и ШриШри
Гаура Нитай,всегда и везде
проповедовала Сознание
Шри Кришны!!! С уважением
Ямуна Бихари дас.
12.10.201918ч.з7мин.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Оставил тело замечательный Вайшнав Видьянидхи Прабху, из Нижнего Новгорода. Он присоединился к движению Шрилы Прабхупады в 1990 или раньше. Он был одним из первых преданных в Нижегородской Ятре и также одним из ярких проповедников Сознания Кришны в 90 годы. Я помню как ещё совсем юным парнишкой прибегал слушать его лекции в ДК. Он собирал полные залы, и потоки нектара Кришна катхи проливались на обусловленные души-обитателей Нижнего Новгорода. Он был милостив и разрешал раздавать и принимать штучный прасад прямо во время его лекции. Преданные проводили харинаму а потом шли в ДК на лекцию-и все люди которые привлекались на харинаме сразу шли в зал. И если кому то нужно было уже уходить или ему была не понятна философия-Видьянидхи прабху всегда следил что бы человек получил прасад и книги Шрилы Прабхупады. ОН был активным участником проповеди в высших учебных заведениях Нижнего Новгорода. Мне довадилось с ним распространять книги в 90-он старался дать трансцендентное знание каждому-и даже если человек по какой либо причине не мог приобрести книги, мы старались чтобы человек хотя бы подержал их в своих руках. Так же мы распространяли книги с Видьянидхи прабху на выездной санкиратане-соревновались кто больше порадует Кришну и Шрилу Прабхупаду. Видьянидхи прабху очень многое сделал для становления Нижегородской ятры-и преданные доверяли ему ответственные посты в управлении общины. Он заботился о молодых преданных и новых прихожанах. Он был моим сватом, и наставником в становлении в грихастха ашраме. Мы дружили семьями и наши дети общались и заботились друг о друге. Жизнь очень непростая штука и даже у преданных много испытаний и сложных поворотов судьбы. Видьянидхи прабху стойко сносил все уроки кармы и Кришны, он всегда сохранял позитивный настрой и был добр к преданным и я не когда не слышал от него критики. Даже если он и делал замечания они были по существу и очень разумны. Он был постоянным слушателем лекций и стабильно посещал храмовые программы, приходя на них с супругой и детьми. У него был особый вкус к воспеванию Харе Кришна махаманты. Я очень уважал этого преданного с добрым сердцем и улыбкой на лице. Он обладал в определённой степени всеми Вайшнавскими качествами.К сожалению это сердце перестало биться и Видьянидхи Прабху пошёл на встречу с Кришной и Прабхупадой-которых он так сильно любил. Вся слава Видьянидхе Прабху и всем преданным Господа! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Вся слава Шри Шри Гуру и Гауранге!

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

4 июля 2020 года оставил тело Его Святейшество Бхакти Чару Свами. Ученик Шрилы Прабхупады и переводчик его книг на бенгали.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Вся слава
Шриле Прабхупаде!

Позвольте, пожалуйста, попросить о Ваших ценных молитвах за одну прекрасную
душу... Матаджи Татьяна, моему сердцу очень близкая подруга 1 августа в
очень неблагоприятных условиях оставила тело в возрасте 31 года.
Активно она служила и молилась, чтобы удовлетворить Господа. Молилась так
активно, что даже во сне её губы повторяли Святые Имена (по словам её
супруга). Много ценного служения успела сделать она в ятре. Каждое
воскресенье готовила она в очень больших количествах прекрасный и всегда
новый прасад, создавала большие торты, радующие преданных. На каждую
харинаму она одна готовила по 200 сладких шариков и активно и искренне
раздавала эту милость всем прохожим. Её мечта и намерение были организовать
"пищу жизни" и всем подарить трансцендентную милость прасада.
Я всегда ей восхищалась - её простотой, искренностью, желанием служить,
добротой, бескорыстием, желанием удовлетворить Господа, её щедростью и
духовным большим энтузиазмом.

Дорогие преданные, ваши молитвы очень ценные! Пожалуйста, если есть на это
ваша воля и благословение, пролейте милость на замечательную душу Татьяну.
Очень благодарна за вашу духовную заботу! Мои поклоны

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные: моя любимая ученица, Сямали Даси, покинула этот мир несколько часов назад в Алачуа, Флорида, с мужем, Бхисмадевой дасой и членами семьи рядом. По милости Кришны, я тоже смог спеть ей на видеоконференции в последние часы. Она была очень милой и преданной преданной, которая скончалась мирно. Мы будем скучать по ней. Пожалуйста, помолитесь за нее, когда начинаете свой день. Ниже приведены фотографии, которые она получает священную мантру Гаятри.

Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы!
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
С глубокой скорбью мы хотели бы сообщить мировому сообществу преданных об уходе Его Святейшества Бхакти Мадхурьи Говинды Госвами Махараджа около 6.00 утра сегодня, 14 ноября 2020 года, (в этот день в 1977 году ушёл Шрила Прахупада) в связи со второй остановкой сердца и осложнениями, возникшими в результате его операции по поводу шейного спондилита и остановки сердца. Он был нездоров уже довольно долгое время. В палате Шрилы Прабхупады была воссоздана обстановка отделения интенсивной терапии с постоянными дежурными, и там продолжалась Джапа Шрилы Прабхупады.
Недавно состояние его спинного мозга ухудшилось, и три недели назад, по собственному желанию махараджи, он был госпитализирован в онкологическую больницу имени Раджива Ганди в Нью-Дели для проведения критической операции . Однако врачи предупредили нас, что существует высокая вероятность того, что Махараджа будет парализован в случае операции, даже если она будет успешной, и поэтому мы должны взвесить оба варианта, а затем принять решение.
Его тело будет доставлено в Шри Вриндаван-Дхам, самое святое место, для совершения последнего обряда.
Бхакти Мадхурья Говинда Свами получил инициацию и духовное имя “Маханлал Дас” у Шрилы Прабхупады в октябре 1968 года, примерно за два месяца до Джаяпатаки Свами. Он является одним из первых 100 учеников Шрилы Прабхупады. Он начал одну из первых университетских проповеднических программ ИСККОН в Университете Сан-Франциско, Калифорния, а затем продолжил университетскую проповедь в своем бывшем университете, Калифорнийском университете в Беркли.
Он открыл храм в Беркли, штат Калифорния, в 1969 году. Он постоянно практиковал Бхакти-йогу в течение последних 42 лет. Он руководил несколькими центрами в США , обучал и посылал рекомендации по инициации для некоторых хорошо известных учеников Прабхупады, таких как Бхима Дас, президент храма Джуху и директор BBT India, Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами, директор Маяпур гурукула и других. Более пяти лет он работал помощником юриста в Международном бюро BB law Office.
Он прочитал сотни лекций по науке сознания Кришны, древней ведической культуре, Бхагават-Пуране, Ишопанишад, Бхагавад-Гите и другим классическим ведическим текстам в колледжах, университетах и центрах ИСККОН. Он также участвовал в значительном количестве популярных национальных и международных телевизионных шоу, как в США, так и в Индии, таких как популярное шоу “Мы, люди” (MDTV, Дели). Он получил посвящение в саньясу в 2010 году, в храме ИСККОН Пенджаби Багх в западном Дели и энергично путешествовал и проповедовал, несмотря на свой преклонный возраст и ухудшающееся здоровье в Индии и других частях Азии. Он также был глубоко привязан к своим божествам Джаганнатхе и Нила Мадхаве и известен тем, что носил их повсюду.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

14 ДЕКАБРЯ в Москве оставил тело Е.М.БРАХМАНАНДА ПУРИ ПРАБХУ, один из старейших русскоязычных вайшнавов. Брахмананда Пури прабху стоял у истоков издания книг Шрилы Прабхупады в СССР, приложил большие усилия для развития санкиртаны в 90-х, оказывал большую помощь различным проектам ИСККОН и других вайшнавских организаций, он совершил беспримерный подвиг, организовав нелегально печатание первых больших партий книг Шрилы Прабхупады.

?? РАДИ ЭТОГО УЧЕНИЯ СТОИТ ПОЖЕРТВОВАТЬ ЖИЗНЬЮ
Что касается печати книг внутри страны, тут по-прежнему важную роль продолжает играть Армения. После ареста Санньясы и Камаламалы ответственность за издание книг переходит к Триданди, Пране и Нитьянанда-Раме. Потом к этому делу подключается Брахмананда. 
Брахмананда («мирское» имя — Аршак) вырос в деревне. Отец его был пастухом, мать — дояркой. С самого детства он, по собственным словам, искал в жизни и в мире «какую-то тайну» и многим интересовался. Поиски этой тайны в конце концов привели его в археологическую экспедицию, занимавшуюся раскопками древнего университета в горах Армении. Археология позволяла соприкоснуться с древними цивилизациями, давая ощущение той самой тайны, которую он искал. 
Однажды (это было в конце лета — начале осени 1984 года) Аршак на несколько дней остался в лагере один. За эти дни он сильно истосковался по табаку, и, когда коллеги вернулись, попросил у одного из них сигарет. Собственно, с этого незначительного эпизода все и началось. 
Коллега послал его в свою машину, где лежала заветная пачка. Там же, в машине, Аршак увидел книгу, на обложке которой было написано «Книжка индийского мышления». Индией Аршак интересовался и даже занимался хатха-йогой (хотя о Кришне до этого не слышал ни разу). Увидев изображение Шрилы Прабхупады, он вдруг почувствовал сильное желание стать его учеником и благоговейно опустился на колени. 
Расспросив коллегу-археолога, Аршак узнал, что книгу тот купил тайком, за большие деньги, с рук, где-то в Ереване. Он согласился дать книгу Аршаку на несколько дней, и Аршак приступил к ее изучению. Прочтя книгу от корки до корки, молодой человек проникся ее возвышенными идеями и загорелся желанием поехать в Индию. В Индию он хотел в первую очередь для того, чтобы найти там «Бхагавад-гиту», о которой в «Книжке индийского мышления» говорилось не иначе как о содержащей в себе самую суть ведических писаний. Он хотел привезти «Бхагавад-гиту», перевести ее и напечатать, чтобы каждый человек имел возможность ее прочесть. 
Вскоре после знакомства с «Книжкой индийского мышления» Аршак бросил наркотики, к которым до этого был сильно привязан, и начал копить деньги на Индию. Книгу хозяин через неделю забрал, но семя уже упало на благодатную почву и дало всходы.  Прошло два года. Аршак бросил есть мясо, пить, курить, сделал себе четки из пластмассовых бусин и повторял на них мантру Харе Кришна. В селе, где он жил, распространился слух, что Аршак занимается йогой и верит в Бога. 
Однажды дети из сельской школы сказали ему, что их учитель музыки тоже занимается йогой. Аршак пошел познакомиться. Учитель (его имя было Карен) после долгих расспросов нехотя признался, что практикует сознание Кришны и читает «Бхагавад-гиту». «Бхагавад-гита» - маленькая, неполная (до тринадцатой главы), переплетенная вручную - досталась ему от Киртана-Расы, с которым Карен учился в одной консерватории. 
Аршак стал умолять Карена дать ему «Гиту» на время. Он плохо знал русский язык и с трудом разбирал текст, но читал с огромным желанием. 
С другими преданными Аршаку тогда познакомиться не удалось: в тот самый день, когда Карен хотел познакомить его с Камаламалой и еще несколькими вайшнавами, тех арестовали. 
Примерно через полгода в гости к Аршаку по приглашешению того же Карена приехал Киртана-Раса. В то время он, напуганный начавшимися репрессиями, старался не привлекать к себе внимания и тихо жил в одном из районов Еревана, работая школьным учителем. Он пригласил Аршака (который уже читал шестнадцать кругов маха-мантры и соблюдал все регулирующие принципы) в Ереван и там привел его на квартиру еще одного преданного, Юрия Оганяна (после инициации — Ягьянга дас). 
Брахмананда: Там я впервые вкусил прасад, увидел алтарь и узнал, как он делается, познакомился с преданными. Однако при этом я чувствовал, что они от меня что-то скрывают. Я услышал, что есть вайшнавы, которые давно практикуют сознание Кришны, и спросил: «Может, нам встретиться?» Но преданные не отвечали напрямую, говорили, что, мол, сейчас эти люди уехали на время, их здесь нет... Они думали, что если они расскажут мне о репрессиях, то я испугаюсь и уйду из сознания Кришны... 
Потом меня пригласили в сельсовет на беседу с главным редактором газеты нашего района. Он был послан КГБ, чтобы промыть мне мозги и заставить меня отказаться от сознания Кришны. Когда я беседовал с ним в первый раз, я понял, что меня ждут большие неприятности. Но всякий раз, когда меня охватывали сомнения, я возвращался домой и открывал «Бхавагад-гиту» на любой странице. Это сразу рассеивало мои 
сомнения, и я думал, что ради этого учения стоит пожертвовать жизнью. 
Аршака не оставляла мысль о массовом издании «Бхагавад- гиты» и других книг о сознании Кришны. Он пытался расспрашивать новых знакомых, у кого хранятся пленки и другие материалы, необходимые для печати, но те отвечали уклончиво, осторожничали. 
В 1986 году он познакомился с Санньясой и Камаламалой. Случилось это в весьма драматической обстановке — в психиатрической больнице Еревана, куда он приехал их навестить. С этого дня они стали единомышленниками, объединенными желанием печатать книги и давать их людям. 
Поначалу Санньяса все же не спешил раскрывать Аршаку все секреты. Тот получал материалы для книг уже готовыми, в листах, переплетал их и возил в Тбилиси и Баку, где передавал преданным. Параллельно он завязывал знакомства, которые могли оказаться полезными при подпольном книгопечатании. В Тбилиси он познакомился с неким Рафаэлем, работавшим в крупной типографии. Тот оказался человеком 
предприимчивым и согласился напечатать большую партию. 
Некоторое время спустя, когда Санньяса вышел на свободу, Камаламале удалось уговорить его отдать Аршаку негативы хотя бы одной небольшой книги. Тот неохотно (по-прежнему не доверяя) отдал пленку со страницами «Шри Ишопанишад». Материалы отвезли в Тбилиси и договорились с Рафаэлем о тираже в 10 000 экземпляров. Обложку попросили сделать цветной, а название книги, чтобы не привлекать лишнего внимания КГБ, решили изменить на «Жемчужина Упанишад».
Приехав и своими глазами увидев, что дело идет полным ходом, Санньяса чрезвычайно воодушевился и понял, что Аршак заслуживает доверия. С этого момента издание книг Шрилы Прабхупады в СССР приобрело значительно больший размах. Скоро напечатали большим тиражом «Бхагавад-гиту», а потом — 3000 экземпляров «Источника вечного наслаждения» в твердом переплете. 
Брахмананда: У меня была знакомая, начальница цеха в университетской типографии. Когда ребята (Санньяса и Камаламала) еще были в заключении, я ходил по всем типографиям и заводил знакомства. Когда я приехал к ней, у нее были большие финансовые проблемы. Я начал упрашивать ее напечатать «Источник вечного наслаждения». Но она говорила: «Ты хочешь меня посадить в тюрьму?»
Но мне все-таки удалось уговорить ее, и она сказала: «Ты хороший парень, а у меня финансовые проблемы. Если не приведешь за собой хвоста, я напечатаю тебе эту книгу». Я ответил: «Не волнуйтесь, сюда никто не придет. Я один буду этим заниматься». И она напечатала три тысячи экземпляров «Источника вечного наслаждения» в твердом переплете. А потом уже мы стали печатать большими тиражами в листах и развозить книги по всей стране. 
Найти типографию и договориться с печатниками — это только половина дела. Нужно было еще раздобыть бумагу. Во второй половине 80-х годов спрос на книги Шрилы Прабхупады в СССР сильно вырос, поэтому приходилось увеличивать тиражи. Для печати 10000 «Бхагавад-гит» требовалось около десяти тонн бумаги. А производство и продажа бумажного сырья находились полностью под контролем государства. Всего в стране было четырнадцать производителей бумаги, а регулировал целлюлозно-бумажные потоки всемогущий Госснаб.
Ни располагавшаяся в подвале типография Медицинского университета в Ереване, ни маленькая заводская типография в Чаренцаване, где печатались тогда многие книги Шрилы Прабхупады, не располагали большими запасами бумаги и, соответственно, не могли обеспечить преданных книгами в нужных количествах. Единственным способом решить эту проблему было действовать непосредственно через Госснаб, 
работа которого контролировалась КГБ. 
Брахмананда (Аршак) действовал, что называется, «напролом». Без всяких знакомств и предварительных договоренностей он поехал на склад Госснаба и предложил заведующему крупную сумму денег, лишь бы тот отпустил ему десять тонн бумаги. Тот, разумеется, наотрез отказался, но затем порекомендовал обратиться к начальнику Маисского отделения Госснаба Армении. 
Брахмананда: Я пошел в Управление и нашел этого сотрудника. Он оказался начальником отдела по снабжению бумагой всей республики. К нему шел бесконечный поток людей, и я долго сидел в очереди. Одет я был не очень солидно, и, когда я зашел к нему и сказал, что мне нужно десять тонн бумаги, он посмотрел на меня, оценил мой непрезентабельный вид, и ответил: 
— Знаешь, парень, я думаю, что ты десять тонн просто не сможешь спрятать. Тебя за воротами сразу возьмут за шкирку. Ты подумал, на что идешь? 
— Да, я подумал и сознательно на это иду. Мне нужно десять тонн бумаги. Я приведу свою машину, вы мне дайте бумагу, а остальное — не ваше дело. Я доставлю, куда мне нужно, и никто ее не найдет. Начальник долго и безуспешно пытался выведать, для какой типографии предназначена бумага, но в конце концов согласился и, списав как «некондицию» пятнадцать рулонов бумаги по 600 килограмм каждый, на следующий день отдал ее Брахмананде. Тот поймал прямо на дороге КамАЗ и, договорившись с водителем, погрузил бумагу и успешно переправил ее в типографию. 
Книги нужно было еще и перевозить. Поначалу Брахмананда перевозил отпечатанные листы на старых «Жигулях». Всякий раз, когда его останавливали сотрудники ГАИ и спрашивали, что он везет, Брахмананда честно отвечал: «Книги». И почему- то ни разу никому не пришло в голову поинтересоваться, что это за книги. 
Однако перевозить огромные, тысячные тиражи на большие расстояния - тут риск был гораздо больше. Затруднительным было даже загрузить пачки с книгами в кузов, не обратив на себя чьего-либо пристального внимания. Когда пришло время отвозить отпечатанные 10 000 «Бхагавад-гит» в Москву, Брахмананда вспомнил старую народную мудрость, что самое безопасное для мухи место — на мухобойке. 
Брахмананда: Я вспомнил, что на трассе есть очень крупный пост ГАИ, и решил, что как раз там будет лучше всего перегружать книги в другую машину. Мне пришла в голову идея: договориться с водителем машины с русскими номерами, чтобы он доехал до поста ГАИ и остановился прямо за ним, сделав вид, что машина вышла из строя. А мы бы в это время подъехали на другой машине и там же книги перегрузили.
Когда мы грузили, над нами летали вертолеты, а у поста ГАИ стоял бронетранспортер. Проверяли каждую машину. Однако никто даже не заподозрил, что кто-то может привезти опасный груз и среди бела дня его перегружать в таком месте! Через пять дней грузовик с книгами приехал в Москву. Вечером водитель позвонил преданным и попросил срочно забрать груз — на следующий день рано утром ему надо было 
ехать в следующий пункт назначения. Всю ночь преданные выгружали «Бхагавад-гиты» и на старенькой легковой машине, принадлежавшей Санака-Кумару, развозили их по домам московских вайшнавов. 
Брахмананда: Последняя партия в грузовике весила триста килограмм. Мы все это загрузили в машину, сели туда втроем и поехали к Шравасте. Он жил на двенадцатом этаже, то есть все эти книги предстояло еще поднять на двенадцатый этаж! Это происходило уже под утро, где-то около пяти часов. Машина, я чувствовал, вот-вот развалится! Отвезли все к Шравасте и стали заносить на двенадцатый этаж. Мы очень торопились: соседи могли заметить и позвонить в милицию. Когда подняли последнюю партию на этаж и сели, чтобы отдохнуть, было уже без пятнадцати семь. Мы думали: отдохнем, повторим мантру, а потом поедем к Ягье. Но Санньяса почему-то уперся: «Поедем к Ягье сразу! Там помоемся, прасад поедим и будем мантру повторять». 
Санака-Кумар сел за руль, завел мотор, и, стоило машине тронуться с места, у нее отлетели задние колеса. Машина завалилась на землю. Это просто мистика! Эта машина, по милости Кришны, выдержала до утра — развезла восемь тонн груза по всей Москве, а когда все закончилось, развалилась... 
Так развивалась вайшнавская проповедь во второй половине 
1980-х годов.

"Движение Сознания Кришны в СССР"
Владимир Пискарев (Виджитатма дас)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> 14 ДЕКАБРЯ в Москве оставил тело Е.М.БРАХМАНАНДА ПУРИ ПРАБХУ, один из старейших русскоязычных вайшнавов.


Упоминание Брахмананды прабху в книге Кришнананда даса "Из реки времени"



Фото 24 
Это программа Прабхавишну прабху (тогда Свами) в Ромашково по Белорусской железной дороге. Это место для его подпольных программ выбрала Шримати Анандини. На переднем плане справа (в очках) Упаманью прабху, один из первых армянских преданных, реинициировавшийся у Нараяны Махараджа.

Слева от него - с буйными волосами, в харинама-чадаре - знаменитый литовский преданный Санатана-дхарма прабху. Шримати Анандини - позади будущего Бхарати Махараджа, который сидит тут в харинама-курте в качестве переводчика Прабхавишну прабху. Шримати Анандини выглядывает из-за его головы, а сзади, по левую руку от неё, ещё дальше Шримати Гокулешвари. По левую руку от Шримати Анандини в том же ряду, где она, мы видим Шримати Тунгавидью, одну из первых преданных на Украине. 

Это оперная певица, солистка Харьковского театра оперы и балета. Имя Тунгавидья деви даси ей дал E. С. Бхактивигьяна Госвами Махарадж, когда реинициировал её от имени Шрилы Бхакти Тиртхи Махараджа, тогда уже оставившего этот мир. 

Матаджи хотела реинициироваться у него, но он уполномочил E. С. Бхактивигьяну Госвами Махараджа на эту реинициацию. Шримати Тунгавидья была одной из самых первых, кто в 1980 году поселился в Курджиново, где она живет до сих пор. У неё на квартире проводил первые программы некий Андрей, который одно время был «правой рукой» Маму-Тхакура. 

Впоследствии Андрей признался, что работал на КГБ и передавал туда сведения обо всех, кто приходил на его программы сознания Кришны к будущей Тунгавидье. Сама она тоже подверглась репрессиям, но это её нисколько не сломило. Она потом в Москве участвовала в разных протестных акциях, хотя это было травмоопасно, потому что разгон демонстраций был весьма жестоким. 

Например, когда разгоняли нашу демонстрацию у Моссовета, проходившую в конце 1987 года в рамках международной кампании «Свободу советским Харе Кришна!», матаджи Ананга Манджари, хотя у неё был ребенок на руках, за волосы потащили по земле. 
Гиридхари прабху из Чернигова вывихнули руку, a Бхарадхваджа прабху затащили в милицейский автобус и подвесили вниз головой. Автобусы, в которые закидывали демонстрантов, имели на бортах надпись «Телевидение». 

В одном из них, когда он был уже набит людьми, пустили выхлопные газы в салон, так что некоторые матаджи были доставлены в отделение милиции в бессознательном состоянии. При разгоне другой демонстрации Джаянанду прабху забрасывали в милицейский фургон, но промахнулись и об стену этого фургона ему сломали ребро. 

Позади Шримати Тунгавидьи - супруга выдающегося литовского преданного Гангамбупады прабху Шримати Расикананда. Сейчас они живут в Соединённых Штатах, и Гангамбупада прабху работает в информационном обеспечении Гарвардского университета. 
По левую руку от Шримати Тунгавидьи мы видим Брахмананду прабху, который непостижимым образом в период гонений умудрялся печатать подпольно большие тиражи книг Шрилы Прабхупады просто у себя дома, в горной деревне Шатын в Армении. 

Много чудес повидал Брахмананда прабху. Одно из них связано с эпизодом, когда он привёз в Москву на поезде большую партию самиздатских книг, за что в советское время полагался тюремный срок. Он привёз их в коробке из-под телевизора большого объёма, но, когда вылезал из вагона, у коробки прорвалось дно, и самодельные книжки вывалились на перрон как раз в тот момент, когда туда направлялся милицейский патруль. Брахмананда прабху вспоминает, что он тогда начал очень искренне повторять пранама-мантру Нрисимхадеву. Когда наряд милиции поравнялся с ним, милиционеры почему-то спросили: «Ну что, отец, помочь тебе?» 

Они запихнули книги обратно в коробку, перевязали её, чтобы дно опять не прорвалось, и пошли по перрону дальше. Брахмананда прабху, не веря себе, понёс коробку к выходу в город, а когда оглянулся, увидел, что милиционеры остановились и смотрят на него. Это придало ему сил: он вскочил в такси и умчался оттуда. Между Брахманандой прабху и Санатана-дхармой прабху - Айравата д. (ныне - президент Академии йоги в Стамбуле), а над головой Брахмананды прабху - Шримати Атапарупа, одна из первых украинских преданных.

*** 



Фото 85 
Это уникальная фотография 1992 года, отразившая время визита в Ереван Санака-кумара прабху. На этом фото его нет. Здесь на переднем плане - нынешний Кришна-лила прабху, армянский преданный, который сейчас живёт в Швеции. Он был одним из главных киртаний в «Храме на Беговой». Рядом с ним с поднятыми руками запечатлён Амшу прабху, один из самых первых преданных в Армении. В частности, он был одним из тех, кто первым проповедовал Брахмананде прабху, вдохновив его на подпольное издание книг Шрилы Прабхупады. 

Амшу прабху был в руководстве армянской ятры и сильно пострадал в ереванском погроме 1994 года, вскоре после которого уехал в США, где живёт до сих пор. Над ними в окне на переднем плане мы видим Бахулашву прабху, одного из первых армянских преданных, присоединившихся в период гонений в 1980-е годы. Это - профессиональный музыкант. До последнего времени он играл в симфоническом оркестре в Корее. Он - отец знаменитой матаджи Вишакхи, которая стала супругой слуги Шрилы Прабхупады Шрутакирти прабху. Если смотреть справа налево, то второй мы здесь видим Шримати Харарату, многократную чемпионку распространения книг среди женщин. 

***



Фото 160 
На фото - эпизод помощи, которую преданные оказывали пострадавшим от армянского землетрясения 1988 года. Армения больше всех провинилась в отношении преданных. 

Там были самые жестокие преследования, которые привели к гибели Шачисуты прабху в юном возрасте, инвалидности Сарвабхаваны прабху, которую он получил сразу при задержании ещё в полицейском участке, и мытарствам многих других первых армянских преданных. На фото: сидят (слева направо) Триданди прабху, который потом был многолетним президентом в Ереване, и ленинградский ветеран Шринатхаджи прабху (без головного убора). Это название возникло позже - по результатам «армянской операции». 

Стоят (слева направо): Сутапа прабху, Брахмананда прабху, Шриман Чайтанья-чандра-чаран прабху, а в чёрном пальто без головного убора - Алаланатх прабху, ещё один из первых армянских преданных. Правильно его имя пишется Аларнатх, хотя это - название Божества Вишну на языке ория. На санскрите это - Альварнатх, то есть Вишну, Господь альваров. Тогда эта благотворительная акция кришнаитов ещё не называлась «Харе Кришна - Пища жизни».

***

Я считаю, что всем преданным надо иметь хотя бы небольшой опыт санкиртаны. В самой практике сознания Кришны для материалиста много аскез, и силу на эти аскезы даёт опыт санкиртаны и знание философии. Поэтому я преклоняюсь перед такими личностями, как Е. С. Амбариша Махарадж, который распространяет книги, по меньшей мере с 1992 года непрерывно, и Брахмананда прабху: мало того, что ему уже много лет и он практически инвалид, он всё равно распространяет книги в марафон.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные, вчера оставил тело преданный Братской ятры Шри Говинда Гопинатх прабху. Помолитесь пожалуйста за  его душу

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы, с большой грустью должен сообщить об уходе из этого мира Шримана Девананда Пандита прабху, ученика Шрилы Индрадьюмна Свами. Прабху присоединился к ИСККОН в 90-е, возглавлял ятру в Тюмени, несколько лет назад переехал в Подмосковье. Девананда Пандит прабху известен своими прекрасными киртанами и лекциями, многим людям помогал выйти из кризисных ситуаций.
У прабху осталась семья, трое детей. Посильную помощь можно отправить на карту Тинькофф:
5536 9138 3093 3756 матаджи Экапрайоджаны дд
Вишнурата дас (https://www.facebook.com/vishnuratadas.manakhov)
Здесь можно услышать прекрасные бхаджаны в исполнении Девананды Пандита прабху - 
 САДХУ! САДХУ!  - https://vk.com/feed?
  Temple of the heart -  https://vk.com/vaishnava_music?w=wall-134808064_398

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Несколько лет тому назад от нас ушла замечательная Вайшнави, 
ученица Шримана Рохинисуты Прабху
Ямуна Деви Даси

Я знала ее где-то с 1992-1993, когда она с подружками приехала из Москвы служить к нам в ятру. 
Она много писала здесь на форуме 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post103275

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post35825
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post54989

Вот ее аватарка здесь



Надуюсь, еще встретимся, Ямуна джи,
Спасибо тебе за служение  :namaste:   :vanca calpa:

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Это которая корректором работала? фотки нет у Вас? Что с ней случилось?
Хорошего ей пути!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да, она. 


Вроде как из-за диабета  :sed: 

Вот это фото размещу, * вечное * 
И в самой лучшей компании  :smilies:  
Если кто не знает, Ямуна джи справа, со Шримати Гауранга-Прией Деви Даси

----------


## Sharada d.d.

спасибо!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

28 мая 2021 г. после тяжёлой продолжительной болезни Васумана прабху оставил тело. Он ушел в умиротворении под звуки маха-мантры Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

17 октября (как говорят начало Картики в этом году) оставила тело Джагат Вандья деви. Ученица Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами и гостеприимная хозяйка замечательного дома, в который мы много лет собирались на нама-хатту. 
Джагат Вандья деви, как наверное и любой по-настоящему верующий в Бога человек, обладала самыми удивительными и возвышенными качествами, которые наверное и перечислить то невозможно. 
Нам будет ее не хватать...
Пожелайте пожалуйста ей счастливого возвращения Домой и вечного служения Шримати Радхарани, Шри Кришне и вайшнавам.

----------


## Mila.Vrindavan

19.10.2021 оставила тело матаджи Расалика во Вриндаване от лихорадки денге - в больнице, в коме под ИВЛ.

Её 11-летний сын Экалавья и 3х-летняя дочь Ума оставлись с отцом Джагмохан в большой индийской семье.

https://newsomsk.ru/news/120077-naxo..._uje_ne_vshla/
Публикация об уходе матаджи Расалики

https://newsomsk.ru/news/94216-oni_u...ax_no_pri_eto/
Интервью с матаджи Расаликой (Анна Касенова, Омск) от 15 октября 2019 года

фото

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные, примите, пожалуйста , наши поклоны!
Вчера,13 ноября, около 18 часов оставила тело замечательная преданная, матаджи Чандрахаса .Она прошла очень достойный жизненный путь в преданности и  служении.
С 1990 года она жила несколько лет  в женском ашраме на Беговой.Распространяла книги и была первым комендантом,так как была старше и практичнее других девушек. Она была очень интеллигентной, чуткой, утонченной личностью.
Несмотря на непростой жизненный путь она сохраняла  свою преданность Шриле  Прабхупаде и его миссии.Она приняла прибежище у стоп Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами Махараджа и относилась к нему с величайшим благоговением.
Матаджи Чандрахаса входила  в сангу Прабхупады даса прабху, одного из первых преданных,посвятившего свою жизнь проповеди и распространению книг Шрилы Прабхупады.
Из воспоминаний Прабхупады даса прабху: "Последние годы матаджи Чандрахаса страдала физически, но до самого конца  не теряла дух Сознания Кришны, свой необычайный юмор, доброту, восторженность Шрилой Прабхупадой, его книгами, учениками, ее духовным учителем, Шрилой Гурудевом.Она всегда была молода душой...Вежливая,заботливая,с очень нежным,трепетным отношением к преданным.Такие искренние преданные очень редки"
 Яшода: У матаджи Чандрахасы были очень теплые ,сердечные отношения с   семьей Прабхупады даса прабху.После переезда из Москвы ,они поддерживали  связь переписываясь. Матаджи Бхагавати, супруга Прабхупады даса прабху :"Я считаю ,что мне очень повезло, что я встретила на своем жизненном пути матаджи Чандрахасу и имела честь несколько лет общаться с ней. Хотя она была одной из  старых преданных в нашем движении , она всегда вела себя очень скромно, смиренно и незаметно. Меня всегда восхищала ее беззаветная преданность Шриле Прабхупаде, миссии, духовному учителю, ее отношение к Вайшнавам.  Несмотря на свой почтенный возраст(ей было уже за семьдесят),она никогда не пропускала нама~хаты, праздники в храме, выходила на распространение книг. Она была  светлым, искренним, лучезарным человеком, от которого всегда заряжаешься преданностью, энтузиазмом, добротой, учишься относиться к другим с таким же почтением, уважением, большим вниманием. Последние  пару лет она потеряла способность ходить, но старалась следовать ,чему могла".
Когда она была обездвижена за ней ухаживали дочь и зять.До карантина преданные старались привозить прасад . Последние месяцы матаджи читали ей книги Шрилы Прабхупады по ватсапу. Иногда из~за болей или других обстоятельств она не могла выйти на связь. Но когда связь была , матаджи Чандрахаса всегда была готова слушать о Кришне с  большим наслаждением.
Пожалуйста, дорогие Вайшнавы, помолитесь, чтобы матаджи Чандрахаса продолжала с великой радостью слушать Кришна~ катху  , служить миссии ее дорогого  Гурудева, Шрилы Прабхупады, служить Господу Шри Кришне  в новых обстоятельствах.
Нижайшие поклоны матаджи Чандрахасе. Слава этой замечательной преданной ,которая всегда будет в наших сердцах

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Сегодня (4.01) в 9.25 утра, после болезни, ушел мой товарищ и духовный брат Антон Н. - Гауранги Даршан прабху.  
С ним рядом был Ядураджа прабху (ученик NRS) - повторял ему святые имена Господа и молился всю ночь, сил ему и помощи Божией. Антону милости и помощи Господа в светлом пути и царствия небесного!    
Антон (Гауранги Даршан пр.) очень много сделал для Баланс ТВ и он по сути спасал со мной IDS Radio когда неожиданно   и 
 внезапно кто-то уничтожил проекты и закрыл сервера вещания.    Он приложил все усилия в спасении радиостанции сумел передать нам с супругой многие  спасенные им данные  сервера и акаунтов. Так что в том что радио и ее сайт  до сих пор работает есть его огромная заслуга. 
Гауранги Даршан пр. давал мне советы по компьютерам,  по столярке и даже по водопроводу я постоянно созванивался и консультировался с ним он меня научил как заказывать парное молоко с завода. Его советы всегда практичны и очень ценны. Этим летом мы с ним заказали динамики и он сделал очень сложные лабиринтовые колонки, которые   он блестяще склеил по чертежам. Они радуют нас хорошим звуком и хорошим воспоминанием о нем.   
Мне будет очень нехватать его прямого общения. Харе Кришна и  светлого пути и царствия небесного  дорогой друг. Низкие поклоны ему и Ядураджу пр. провожавшему этой ночью молитвенной и практической поддержкой!

Гопати дас (ИДС)

Дорогие духовные братья и сестры, а также доброжелатели, прощание с Гауранга Даршаном прабху состоится а крематории Хованского кладбища 7.01 в 13.30 (но просьба приезжать к 13.15). Мы будем выезжать в 12. У нас пока есть три места в машине. Пишите лично

--

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные. С огромной болью на сердце сообщаем, что Аджай Нрисимха прабху, дорогой ученик своего Гурудева, образцовый и примерный грихастха, искренний слуга вайшнавов и Кришны, оставил сегодня 09.02.2022 г. этот мир. 
Дорогие преданные Николаевской ятры, Харе Кришна! Примите пожалуйста мои нижайшие поклоны, вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Пишет жена Аджай Нрисимхи прабху - Гаури Радхика: Помолитесь, пожалуйста, за моего мужа как за Душу. Он оставляет тело: Ночью случился обширный инсульт, повреждения произошли неоперабельные и необратимые. Он в коме. Помолитесь!  Он удивительный Преданный Господа Кришны и ученик своего Духовного учителя.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы. Примите пожалуйста поклоны. Очень нужна молитвенная и финансовая помощь семье Анисимовых, погиб отец, остались супруга и двое маленьких детей, 7 и 3 года. Евгений с супругой приехали в гости на программу с участием Кешава Махараджа в Горячий Ключ. Он ушел утром из дома и пропал. Его искали несколько дней. На днях его нашли. По предварительным оценкам он оставил тело от сердечного приступа.
Супруга Даша пока не работает.
Пожертвования можно отправлять на карту
5469550037572861 Сбербанка
Ксения Сергеевна К.
Большая просьба пожертвовать по желанию и возможности и помолиться о душе Евгения и его семье

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Сегодня, в день празднования Божеств Гаура Нитай с Беговой в Ростове оставил тело замечательный бхакта Ватсапала прабху , он был поваром на Колхозной, на Беговой, готовил пиры для Божеств и преданных.
Иногда он летом с палаткой пешком шел от Ахангельска до Москвы, там на его палатку напал медведь. Потом он пошел походом от Москвы до Джугбы , и там жил в лесном лагере, такой неутомимый был путешественник падаятры, по характеру он был мякгий , скромный человек, я его считал истинным саньяси, не в букве , а в духе....
Примерно год назад у него обнаружили рак.
Пожелаем его душе и дальше, преданного служения , где бы оно ни было, в этом мире или в том!

Вчера ушёл мой "дядюшка" Ватсапала. К сожалению, подробностей пока не знаем. Дядюшка потому что ещё в 90-м году помогал мне в одном деле с властями и говорил, что мой родственник - дядя...

Я красиво говорить не умею, поэтому передам слово матаджи Марте, дочери нашей пуджари матаджи Нитья-Радхики:

Сегодня не стало одного крайне солнечного человека.

Мы познакомились в лагере, когда мне было девять лет. В. (назовём его так) работал поваром и спасал всех детей от «голода». Шоколадок и чипсов в меню не было, а в магазин нам ходить не разрешали — настоящая двухнедельная трагедия. В девять-десять лет я была толщиной со спичку и постоянно хотела есть. В., видя мои страдания, почти сразу стал брать меня на кухню во время тихого часа и подкармливал там своими фирменными пирожками. Самыми вкусными во всей вселенной пирожками. Учил чистить овощи. Папа очень долго не пускал меня на кухню, считая всё, от ножа до чайника, опасным. Лагерь для ребёнка почти всегда — свобода. Моя свобода заключалась в обретении новых навыков: тогда я впервые взяла в руки кухонный ножик.

В. всегда напоминал мне Льва Толстого. Он очень любил детей и одевался в чём-то схоже с писателем. Округлый живот В. подвязывал то фартуком, то поясом. Длинные свободные штаны. Сливочно-пряная улыбка. Тихий-тихий смех. Я не раз встречала его годами позже, и он никогда не спускал добра со своего лица. Высокий, в чём-то одинокий и непримечательный, В. не умел не быть счастливым.

Помню, как-то раз мы встретились в храме. В. неизменно сидел на ступеньках и приветствовал всех гостей. То был месяц картики, многие практикующие уезжали в Индию. Я спросила В. бывал ли он когда-нибудь в паломнических местах, описанных в шастрах. Тот покачал головой.

— А хотелось бы?
— Не знаю даже. Зачем мне? Я Вриндаван в сердце ношу. Мне кажется, я вообще всегда там. В писаниях всё живое. Не все это понимают. Совсем необязательно куда-то лететь, чтобы побывать во Вриндаване.

Он был абсолютно волшебным человеком. Легендой. Не раз слышала, что В. обошёл пешком всю Россию. Сам он об этом никогда мне не рассказывал. Просто отмахивался и говорил «ну, было дело».

Такой скромный снаружи и такой богатый сердцем он жил, посвящая Богу каждое своё действие.

В какой-то момент В. просто исчез. И снова одна за другой стали рождаться легенды. Никто точно не мог сказать, куда уехал этот добрый человек. Мне много раз хотелось его увидеть, хотя что-то изнутри подсказывало: диалог на ступеньках храма был самым последним.

Я очень хорошо могу представить его даже сейчас, спустя много лет, танцующим и поющим на уличной кухне лагеря, обнимающим детей, помешивающим суп в гигантских котелках цветной поварёшкой. Помню его руки. Открытую улыбку. Его самую вкусную в мире овсянку. Его искренность — то, что встречается редко до невозможности, и запоминается вообще навсегда.

С радостью бы оказалась сейчас под его крылом-рукой. С радостью бы сейчас расспросила его обо всех пережитых и предстоящих приключениях. Но у милого Бога другие планы. Уход В. — одно из тех событий, по которым нельзя долго лить слёзы, потому что о судьбе таких людей после смерти не приходится беспокоиться. У него совершенно точно всё так же замечательно сейчас, как и было раньше. Потому что таким людям не нужно искать радость. Она внутри них самих.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Погибли преданные из "Пищи жизни - Донбасс"

По данным Интерфакса, вооруженные силы Украины обстреляли из реактивных систем залпового огня американского производства "HIMARS" подконтрольный Луганской народной республике город Алчевск.

Волонтеры вернулись из выезда и были в Алчевске. Ракеты попали прямо в здание "Пищи Жизни". В здании были Кришна Таттва, Мадан Гопал и Арджуна.

Арджуну увезли в больницу, он жив.

А Кришна Таттва и Мадан Гопал остались под завалами. Врачи подтвердили их смерть. Сегодня будут доставать тела.

Веровский Максим - Мадан Гопал
Губарев Кирилл - Кришна Таттва
Яковлев Андрей - Арджуна (в больнице)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПРОСЬБА!
Позавчера, 12 ноября оставила тело мама моей супруги Галина Кузьминична.
Если у кого-то есть возможность, пожертвуйте пожалуйста на похороны.
Можно перевести на карту СБ 
5336690343599447
или Тинькоф 
5213243919118487
(обе привязаны к тел: +79037164718) с пометкой "на похороны".

Будем очень благодарны.

----------


## Vairagya das

16 ноября в 12.40 (днём) в возрасте 77 лет оставила тело Лабанга-манджари даси, ученица ЕС Ниранджаны Свами из С.-Петербурга.

Она присоединилась к обществу преданных в начале 90х, занималась распространением книг, посильным служением, ходила на харинамы, как и все мы тогда.
Её сын с 13 лет несколько лет жил в брахмачари-ашраме в Ижорах и позже в храме в Башне на Бумажной.

Последние несколько лет ей было тяжело ходить, поэтому уже не посещала общие программы общины, но поскольку переехала жить в "Веда вилладж" в Заневку, могла посещать программы в алтарной при брахмачари-ашраме, и живущие рядом преданные могли заботиться о ней. Даже со своей скромной пенсии старалась жертвовать на поддержание храма и проповеднические программы.

В день ухода с ней тоже были преданные, круглосуточно звучала джапа Шрилы Прабхупады, в момент ухода две матаджи читали ей на ухо Харе Кришна мантру.
Прощание состоялось в понедельник 21.11, спели киртан. На воскресной программе от её имени был оплачен пир и преданные благословили её на дальнейший путь Домой.
Также, во Вриндаване и Маяпуре преданные молились за неё, кто знал и помнил.

Поскольку благословения Вайшнавов невозможно переоценить, помолитесь, пожалуйста за неё и дайте свои благословения тоже.

Джая Шри Шри Гуру и Гауранга!
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

УХОД ТХАКУРА!!!

Дорогие преданные! 1-го декабря, в 1-й день Марафона Шрилы Прабхупады и за 2 суток до своего очередного дня рождения ( 3 декабря - Гита -джаянти) , оставил тело
Е.М. ТХАКУР МАХАШАЯ ПРАБХУ.

Он присоединился к движению Шрилы Прабхупады, в конце 80-х, будучи 19-ти летним юношей.

Не найдя смысла жизни в разных книгах и научных трактатах, захотел покончить с собой, но в назначенный день, на столбе увидел объявление о программе преданных и пошёл в храм!

Так на Сахалине началась его новая жизнь! Жизнь в Сознании Кришны!

С командой санкиртаны он распространял книги на улицах и в метро.

Он был одним из первых санкиртанщиков, кто вывел распространение книг на улицу!

Ватсала прабху помнит его в храме, как увлечённо читающего часами Бхагават-Гиту.

Е.С. Бхакти Ратнакар Амбариша Свами делился, что Тхакур Махашая прочёл Бхагавад Гиту не меньше 300 раз!

Приходя к нему, всегда можно было напитаться вдохновением на чтение книг Шрилы Прабхупады.

Его тело, в последние годы, уже не было приспособлено для жизни в нём. Любое резкое движение и неосторожное прикосновение к телу, вызывало дикие боли. Не смотря на всё это, Тхакур Махашая прабху строго следовал садхане и чтобы не происходило, всегда говорил: жизнь продолжается, повторяем Харе Кришна!

Очень трепетно он относился к проекту "Пища Жизни" и вдохновлял преданных в Раменском раздавать как можно больше прасада!

Он всегда очень серьёзно относился к двум вещам: чтению книг Шрилы Прабхупады и повторению Святых Имен.

В последние месяцы он воспевал Святые Имена в течении 8-9 часов в день.

За время знакомства с ним, для нас он стал очень близким и родным.

В ближайшие дни будет организовано прощание (скорее всего в субботу 3.12. Более точно будет известно после получения соответствующих документов)

Просим Вашей молитвенной поддержки ??

Пожертвования на кремацию, гирлянды, кормление прасадом и прочие расходы в этот день, можно переводить на карты Сбербанка или Тинькофф, привязанные к телефону +79778554483
( карты открыты на имя Наталия Сергеевна В.)

ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО С ПОМЕТКОЙ "ТХАКУР"

Преданные Раменской ятры.
Контактный телефон 89151885984 Юга-дхарма дас

----------

